# Sticky  The official 235:1 screen picture thread. Add your pictures!!



## Alan Gouger

This thread is now open allowing you to post your 235:1 cinema.

Please follow these rules to avoid having your post removed without warning.


1. No more then 4 pictures.

2. Please include a system description.

3. If you have a build out thread or site it is ok to supply a link.

4. No sales or politics of any kind. Keep thread strictly on topic.

5. Keep it short and sweet.

6. *No replies. For posting of your 235:1 theater only.*



Thanks everyone.

If you have any questions feel free to drop me a PM. Enjoy!!

*Warning: This thread will take a few minutes to load. Lots of data !*


----------



## Alan Gouger

The following pictures are from Dennis Erskine. He has designed and installed more 235:1 then anyone making him the official undisputed 235:1 king










Here is his showroom.










A few more pictures showing his work.


----------



## Alan Gouger











Forum member:WillyGib.

118" X 50" Carada 1.4 Gain / 4805 PJ with H-1000 lens.

1st Row 3 seats @ 13' 2nd Row 4 seats @ 19'


Very nice, Thank you.


----------



## Alan Gouger











Forum member:Wolfgang'

Holly sh^$# batman.


----------



## Alan Gouger











It does not look like it but this screen is over 20 feet long. They are getting ready to show a super 8mm movie on it in this shot.


----------



## Alan Gouger












Forum member: lawdawg. That room looks very Stealth.

Click on these links to take a virtual tour of the theater.
http://www.theamax.homestead.com/bui..._door_low.html 

http://www.theamax.homestead.com/bui...orner_low.html 


Thanks


----------



## Alan Gouger











Forum member: JeffLeonard. Another fine scope theater.

Screen is 54" X 127". Z2 projector with Panamorph u-100 lens.


Thanks Jeff.


----------



## Alan Gouger












From:Skeets Thomas. Heres a nice screen shot of "I Robot" in Skeets theater "Clubhouse Cinema"

Carada 144 in. diag. Brilliant Whiite(1.4) with panasonic AE-700/prismasonic H-1000 lens. Front row @14ft Second row @17ft.


Thanks Skeets, very nice


----------



## Alan Gouger





















From forum member: "Jack Gilvey" Jack thanks for the comments below. Very cool looking. Good job.


I'm using an InFocus 4805 pj with a Panamorph 752. The 4805 does all the scaling, and the lens stays in placeI set it to "Letterbox" for 2.35-2.4:1 and "4:3" for 16:9/1.85:1. The screen is a quick one I put together using heavy-duty artist stretcher bars (more expensive but much truer/straighter than anything at Home Depot). 70" width (bars from from my old 16:9 screen) and 30" height, about 76" diagonal. (Yes, technically a 2.33:1 screenbut the bars don't come in 1/4" increments.








) $10 worth of blackout cloth covers them. I view from 10', so the 1.7(width) distance is about where I want to be with the 480p projector. Certainly stunning for the price, and the fact that the 4805 can do all the scaling I need is really cool.


----------



## Alan Gouger





























Forum member: Maxwell Everett. Lots of good stuff from Everett in this thread, give it a read. Thanks Everett for sharing this. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=563076 


96" X 48" Parkland Plastics DIY Portable Screen with four-position masking (41 high at 2.35:1)

InFocus X1 PJ with 35mm Hypergonar H. Chretien HI-FI-2 lens

Zenith DVB318 set at 1080i over component with vertical zoom

Seating at 10ft.


----------



## Alan Gouger

From forum member:Steve Scherrer


Who says you cannot construct a collapsible/portable 235:1 scope screen for an outdoor movie partie. Im so glad to see true scope ratio was the choosen format, way to go









The screen is about 16 feet wide..Wow.

Some day 10 to 15 footer will become the norm for indoor use, I wish










Thanks for sharing these Steve.


----------



## Alan Gouger

Another fine theater. This one belongs to Mr Sanjaya Kumar (sakumar)

Thank you for sharing this. You must be proud of this room.

It was designed by Dennis Erskine and implemented by his team. The screen is 2:35:1 and is 10' wide.

The picture is a paused DVD, wow that looks good.


----------



## Alan Gouger

Another fine 235:1 theater from Mark Techer.

A nice DIY lens project. What out Shawn.


Mark thanks for sending the pictures.


A few words and pics from Mark:


A quick diagram of the lens that I have built. The prisms were made by a local plastics engineer out of 6mm perspex using a jig that I made for him. He used a strip heater to bend the perspex so that sides of the prism would remain flat. because they are liquid filled, I got him to add an expansion chamber to each which acts as an adjustment knob.










A close up of the prism based anamorphic lens. I had to built the lens big to work with my short throw, recessed lens projector









Heres a few more shots.


















Heres the theater before.









After.










A few screen shots.


----------



## Alan Gouger

Gotta love seeing these scope screens. Glad to see the DIY guys joining in on the 235:1 craze









The DIY lens looks as good a manufactured lens.

This was sent to us from: Saku Halmet


Heres a brief description from Saku about his theater:

The lens is DIY,made from high quality antireflex glas with glyserine

filled prisms.It is a perfect match with entry level Toshiba LCD

(16:9) projector as it smoothens the screendoor.The lens is adjustable

and can be easily opened to clean.

The 235:1 screen is also DIY. Nothing fancy here, just painted MDF

board. The screen is 46"wide +frames and I watch from about x1.4 behind.


----------



## Alan Gouger

Heres what Mike dubs his Apartment theater









Forum member: Monkey_man


His theater equipment list consist of a Optoma H78DC3, Panamorph PSU100, Sony 32" TV, 2.35:1 CH Da-lite High

Power 100" horizontal, Denon 4802 Receiver, HTPC, Toshiba HD-A1 HD DVD Player

(not pictured yet), Velodyne SMS, JVC HR-9800U S-VHS Player, Klipsch RF-3,

Klipsch RC-3, Klipsch RS-3, SVS PC-Ultra Subwoofer, Buttkicker LFE kit,

AudioQuest Wires & interconnects


Michael keeps the neighbors awake at night










Nice DIY mount. It looks like hes able to orientate both the lens or projector into any configuration.


----------



## Alan Gouger

Another nice 235:1 setup.

This one is from forum member: raghu13


He is using the Panasonic PT-AE900 with Prismasonic H1000

lens (upgraded to remote controlled version). The

source is an HTPC running TheaterTek 2.2 software

which does the vertical stretching. The screen is 128"

diagonal 1.4 gain made by Carada.


Very nice raghu13, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Alan Gouger

Yet another 235"1 CH theater.

This one is from forum member:CoolCanuck

CH is growing popularity, that screen looks super charged.

Carada 128" Diag (118" W) Brilliant White screen.

Prismasonic H600M lens.

Sanyo Z4 projector.

1st row of seating is at 13 ft., 2nd row at 19 ft.

Berkline 090 seating with ButtKicker in the captain's seat, and in the riser.


----------



## Alan Gouger

Ahh, 16x9 bites the dust again. 235:1 home cinemas are really growing in popularity and we glad to add another one to the CH showcase.

This one is from forum member: flint350


Ray did not mess around with this one. The system highlights a C3X Lite, Motorized H1200R, MX3000 and the Stewart Ultramatte 127 X 54. Lots of punch. Looks like your looking out a window. Thanks for sharing Ray.


----------



## Alan Gouger

Blake is sharing a couple of pics showing his 2.35:1 do-able

screen, as well as the quickly comprised mount for the

U80 Panamorph lens.


The lens is mated with the IF4805. Screen is 40" x 94"

and is curved to match the radius of the circle

created by the lens to projector distance. So far I'm

very pleased with the picture quality and focus across

the width.










Thank you Blake. Wow I would like to see more pics of the that screen. It looks mint. You did a great job. Curved adds to the complication a bit but it does not look like that slowed you down.


----------



## Alan Gouger

Wow, heres the real deal.

The lucky owner of this Theater is forum member tsha222.

This theater has it all. JBL cinema speakers, DPI 3 chip DLP, and the screen is a 16 foot wide Harkness Hall mini perforated. Wow 16 feet wide !!

If thats not enough he also has a few D-Box 3 Axis recliners.

I definitely would give up a pool for the theater.

Thanks for sharing.


Heres where it all started.










Progress.


















Dream come true.


----------



## Alan Gouger

This thread keeps growing










Another great theater doing justice to the Cinema scope format.

This one belongs to forum member: SandmanX

You can read and see the complete construction of this room in the "Dedicated Theater Design & Construction" forum along with the details of the custom DIY curved AT screen. Watch out I think they are up to 88 pages








* Click here *

*Some details:* The Screen is a 12' wide 2.35:1 DIY Curved SmX Audio Transparent

Screen.

It is currently the highest gain weaved transparent screen available

at a 1.16 gain.

The Projector is an Optoma H-79 with an ISCO II Anamorphic Lens.

For Scaling, a Lumagen Vision HDQ is used and Theatertek.

Speakers: 7.1 Klipsch THX Ultra 2 surround sound system and 2 Danley

DTS-20 Subs.

Processing: Outlaw 990 processor

Amps: 4 Crown XTi 1000's for Mains and surrounds and 1 Crown XTi 4000

for Subs.


On to the pictures.


----------



## Alan Gouger

Another excellent 235:1 theater joins the club. This one is from forum member ebr

The Screen is 92" wide Dazian Coated Celtic Cloth (speakers are behind it). Projector is Sony Ruby. Two rows of seating at approximately 9' and 13'. Not currently using a lens because the Ruby is able to zoom for 2.35:1 and still have awesome quality.
click here to be taken to the construction thread. 
Click here to be taken to the finished room website


----------



## Alan Gouger

Forum member Sirquack could not resist the temtation of a constant height system. Not only does the room look great but looking at the sound treatment I bet is sounds great to. Very very nice.


Sirquack system is made up of the following:

DIY 10ft wide Dazian PVC Matte White Screen

Sanyo Z2

Prismasonic H600M Lens

HTPC running TheaterTek and MediaPortal


That scope screen looks mean.



































Heres the Panamorph at work.


----------



## Alan Gouger

Another Dennis Erskine Theater in the works. Look for completed pictures of the finished room sometime after the first of the year. Look at some of that detail.


















Live up date in progress. Wow look at that ceiling. Cant wait to see this one once it is done. Thanks Dennis.


----------



## Alan Gouger

Scott was kind enough to share pictures of his constant height 235:1 theater room.

Hes not messing around. He use a 125 wide Hi power screen, Ruby projector, Lumagen processor and ISCO III lens. Im guessing Scott takes his audio just as serious as the video. All top of the line leaving no room for upgrades










Thanks Scott.



Look at that mean screen.










Is that an Isco peaking out the porthole


----------



## Alan Gouger

For those who think you cannot build a Constant Height Home Theater on a budget, Will

was nice enough to send in his pictures and tell his story how he did just that. Proof you can turn any room into a theater. Looks pretty darn cozy to me. Even football looks great on a scope screen.

Thanks Will !


My "Poor Man's 2.35:1 Theater".


The 23x15 room was entirely a DIY conversion: (It used to have

some country style wall paper and the majority of the original

furniture and decor is still there due to budget constraints).

The walls were covered with black sheets, the front was done

with velvet curtins and valences and the back was done with

suede. Also, I bought a bunch of sectional framed movie

posters and hung them around the room. The black walls are a

very nice immersive effect when the lights are completely off

and the projector is lit up.I also constructed a 6.5ft x 13ft

x 7" high riser filled with insulation complete with a

dramatic red carpet and blue ropelight. These changes were all

made for under 700$.


The 2.35:1 screen is a DIY design using 5ftx10ft Sintra board

trimmed to come out to a viewable of 48" high x 112.8" wide.

It was painted with the 313hc paint mix. It also uses 2" wide

screen flok. The projector is a Sanyo Z3 using a permanently

in place DIY h600m anamorphic lens.


Yammaha HTR-5990 7.1, RCA-HDV5000, xbox360, Lumagen HDP

scaler, Monster HTS3500 power center, ViP622 DVR. 7.3 speaker

set up: L/F Elac EL 150's, Center Infinity CC-2, surrounds

wired in parallel - 1st row Infinity RS-1's and 2nd row JBL

4311b's. Rear 2 infinity Micro II's. Subs: Infinity BU-150 in

the front & Onkyo SKW-100 in the rear, and a Kenwood 8" sub on

the riser.


----------



## Alan Gouger

This thread is growing nicely.

Forum member steppen serenders to 235:1

Each image is a composite of two exposures so that he can show both the cinema and screen detail. The screen is a custom Stewart Electrimask screen, speakers are all Martin Logan electrostatics driven by BelCanto Ref1000 monoblock power amplifiers. The curved wooden panel on which the plasma screen is mounted is part of a full acoustical treatment designed by RivesAudio.

From the discription and pictures Steppen takes both his audio and video very serious. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Alan Gouger

Another great CH scope theater, this one from forum member pocoloco.

He takes a different approach and does not use an anamorphic lens. He does constant height by zooming. The HT1000 does not have enough zoom so he uses a wide angle lens to do the zooming. The lens is very good with no visible distortion, even on test patterns.

Glad to see different options to using a scope screen.

Below is a description of his system.

small room:

13.5' X 11.5' dedicated HT w/ 4 berkline 090's


PJ:

HT1000


lens:

Olympus WCON-08B .8x wide angle lens mounted using a 62mm to 72mm adapter ring which then screws directly onto the lens ring of the HT1000.


screen:

110" wide Carada Brilliant White 1.3 gain w/ Criterion frame


audio:

3 Mackie HR824 powered monitors

2 DIY 15" Avalanche subs

2 in-ceiling surrounds


----------



## Alan Gouger

Forum member artbypaul is sharing his CH theater room.

What a theater room. Lots of gold trim and goodies. Here is a link with plenty of pictures and description of both his beautiful home and Theater.
http://gallery.avsforum.com/data/509...a0a0aMOON3.jpg 


Here are a few quick pics to wet your apatite.











Lots of gold trim


----------



## Alan Gouger

Ben & Megan ( forum member benthx } are sharing their almost completed 235:1 Home Theater Experience from down under. Glad to see the cinema scope format is alive and well and catching on in other parts of the world.

Another amazing theater. Perfect room for great contrast. I love the seating running lights.

Some info on the theater.

The screen is CIH and is 3.1 meters wide which calculate being just over 10ft wide. The curtains open and close with the movie and have a dual purpose of being used for masking off 4.3 and 16.9. Aluminum masking bars were added to the trolleys on the motorized track on the leading edges. The pocket was formed in the black velvet material which gives a nice crisp edge. Ben said all was done with the help of the AVS and it members









Maybe we will get an update once the theater is finished. Thanks Ben and Megan.


----------



## Alan Gouger

Doug Perry shares his new theater room with us. He mentioned the family clearly prefers movies in scope format. Scope all the way









Here is the equipment list of Dougs Theater Room.

Sanyo Z4

Carada 125"x53" 2.35:1 Brilliant White Screen

XBOX 360 with the HD-DVD addon drive

Sony S75 upconverting player

Yamaha HTR-5960

Motorolla HD-DVR

Ascend Acoustics HTM-200 speakers all around

HSU sub

8 Berkline 88s (we have 5 kids so the room fills up fast especially

on Friday night "Movie Night")


Thank you Doug !!


----------



## Alan Gouger

Brian sent us pictures of his scope theater including his custom built screen. Looking at the pictures a lot of work went into this screen. I would never have known this was not bought from a screen manufacture. Here are some details of his theater.


Screen is an 100 inch wide 1.3 gain homemade.

Equipment :

Panasonic S97 dvd player, Power amplifier Marantz sr 4400 and the Projector is

the Optoma HD 70 With the prismasonic lens H700. His hometheather is 60 feet

long.


Thank you Brian !!


And some pics.


----------



## Alan Gouger

Forum member illumina finally finished his 235:1 theater.

Just in time for the holidays!!

I love how the screen fills the width of the room with the help of a Panamorph doing its magic.


Equipment details:

Pioneer Elite receiver, dvd player

Celestion speakers

Infocus SP4805

Panamorph U380

Velodyne VA-9100x Sub

DIY 106"x45" BOC screen (total cost: 60 bucks)


Thanks Eric !!


----------



## Alan Gouger

Thanks Michael for sharing your CH theater with everyone all the way from South Australia.

Another serious screening room.

Some details about Michaels theater system:

Theatre Screen is a Majestic 2.37:1 scope screen.

The screen is 3036mm wide and 1281mm high. The frame is extruded

aluminum and is covered with a black flock velvet material. The screen

material is OZ Theatre Screens Evo3D fabric.

Sony VPL-W400Q 16:9 LCD projector with

aluminum version of Mark Techer's (CAVX) Aussiemorphic Lens. Across the

front are three Krix Euphonix speakers (Krix is an Australian

company based in Adelaide) and the dual enclosure Whise Profunder 624

sub-bass system (Whise is also an Australian company).

Other equipment includes a Yamaha DSP-A1, Yamaha P2500 amplifier (to

power the Profunder 624), Samsung DVD-937HD DVD player, Yamaha CDV-901

Laserdisc player, Zensonic Z500 HD Network DVD Player, Sony CDP-X222ES

CD Player, Sony MDS-JE520 MiniDisc Recorder, Aura Bass Shakers and a

Xantech IR distribution system.

Anamorphic lens construction pictures

here :-
http://www.users.on.net/~michaelcarey/pics/lens/


----------



## Alan Gouger

Forum member FACP sends us pictures of his families new 235:1 theater.

He says the family enjoys watching scope movies every night.

I bet he has a hard time getting everyone out of that room.

Another great looking theater, thank you very much for sharing.

Some details about the theater and its equipment: "I love that projector and lens mount"


120" Carada Criterion Series 2.35:1 Screen (Brilliant White)

Panasonic PT-AE900U Front Projector

Panamorph P752 Anamorphic Lens (with DIY sliding mount)

Lumagen Vision HDQ Video Processor

Toshiba HD-A1 HD-DVD

Origen AE X15e HTPC running Theatertek 2.4

Panasonic SA-XR57 Digital Receiver

Onyx X-LS Series Speakers

Coaster Studio Collection HT Seats with Aura Bass Shaker.


----------



## Alan Gouger

Tor Atle sent us this picture for the 235:1 thread just to show how easy a Prismasonic can be attached to a projector, in his case the Kodak 333/777. The u-shaped pieces of metal are a standard wall-mounting bracket for hanging shelves. Cut in two and drill two holes. Cost is about $4.


Many will benefit from this. Good idea!


Thank you!


----------



## Alan Gouger

Krishna was kind enough to send us pictures of his CH theater system.

He said he learned alot from everyone on this forum which gave him the confidence to build his dream theater. What a theater. 12 foot wide screen










Here is a list of some of the equipment:


Panasonic AX100U with Poor Man's CIH setup

Screen 12' wide Cinema Contour Da-Lite High Power Screen

Throw distance about 22'.

You can read see more of his theater in the " Building a Theater " Forum at this link http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=831233 


Thank you Krishna!


----------



## Alan Gouger

Jeff also joins the 235:1 CH club.

His screen is a Da-lite High Power Model C with CSR. Dimensions are 52 x 122.25 with 4 borders on the side, 6 on the top, and 23 at the bottom. The projector is the AX-100 with the Prismasonic H-700M Lens. The speakers are Klipsch Heresy's all the way around with a SVS 2-39CS+ sub, Disc player is a Toshiba HD-A1, and Kenwood VRS-8100N Digital Amp Receiver. The theater seats are Coaster Showtimes in taupe. The room is 11' 6 wide and 16' 6 long.


The screen shots are with and without the lights in the room on.


Another great looking theater.

Thank you Jeff!!


----------



## Alan Gouger

Forum member mrigsby said this forum inspired him to re build his DIY theater but this time cinema scope style.

His equipment list consist of a W9000 1080P projector with a Panamorph

UH380 lens.

His screen wall has a 136 Carada Criterion Brilliant White screen.

He says the couch known as the Mammoth! Looking at that great screen shot I do not think I would leave that couch.


Another excellent scope theater!

Thanks mrigsby!


----------



## Alan Gouger

Forum member Prof. is sharing his 235:1 scope theater with us.

He built his theater on his own inspired by others on this forum.

Quote from prof. _a couple of months ago, I came across Mark Techers (CAVX) Anamorphic lens kit, and decided to convert my 16x9 theatre to a 2.35 CIH type..

I finished the conversion last month and I'm very happy how it all turned out..._


He wanted everyone to know: _This is just to show members that you don't need a lot of money or the latest projector to have a Cinemascope theatre..

I have a SD 480p. projector, with the CAVX lens and a DIY screen.._


A few equipment details!


Benq W100 480p.Projector

Mark Techer's (CAVX) Aussiemorphic lens

Samsung HD860 DVD Player ( for the vertical stretch)

DIY 9' wide CIH white Nulon PVC screen


All I can say is awesome work. What a theater, something to be proud of. Thanks for sharing.


On to the show!


----------



## Alan Gouger

Member wishiwasflying is the latest who has fallen pray to the 235:1 craze!

He built the theater on his own and his wife made all the velour curtains. Great teamwork!

The theater features adjustable side masking panels that retract into the side columns. I really like how the black screen surround contrast great with the rest of the room.


Thank you for sharing!!


Equipment list!


2.35:1 SMX screen

Prismasonic FE1400R

Panasonic AX100U

54 hand made G.O.M panels (linacoustic and polyester filled)

Side masking panels that retract into side columns

Total cost under 11K.


Showing 235:1 mode









Showing 16x9 mode


----------



## Alan Gouger

Wow look at this theater!!

Thanks Mark, forum member A/Vspec for sharing your 235:1 CH theater with us. Mid evil theme, very nice.

You do not see to many theme based theaters making this unique.


Ok I was just told Mark painted each and every one of those bricks on the wall. I thought it was some form of fiberglass formed panel. Thats amazing, fooled me !!


I like the projector firing through the port hole in the back.

Some details on the gear:


Sony Pearl

Panamorph UH380

Stewart StudioTek 130 51" x120" curved screen.

Totem Model-1's (8), Thunder Subs (2), Drums (2), Aura bass shakers (4).

Parasound Halo C2

Rotel RBM-1077


Mark, very nice. Thanks for sending this along!!


----------



## Alan Gouger

Gary was nice enough to share his 235:1 scope theater with us.


Gary did most of the work him self and has a web site with lots of pictures detailing the build out and includes a list of all theater room equipment.

*Click here!* 


Gary is also into automation so his site contains lots of good information you may find interesting and useful.


I like Gary's quote: "*Years since we last set foot in a commercial theater*"


Thanks Gary!


Look at that 115" wide mean screen


----------



## Alan Gouger

Forum member [email protected] just finished his 235:1 theater.

He went with the Prismasonic to mate with his HD80.

Room is 17 feet long.

His screen is 112 inch diagonal.(8.5 feet wide) PS3 and the Toshiba HD DVD A2. Amplifier is the Sony DG 700

Install looks very clean. I like it










From looking at those screen shots the electronics driving this theater are no slouch.

Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Alan Gouger

We cant get enough 235









Mazman808 has sent us picture of his scope theater all the way from Sydney, Australia.

The scope screen is a DIY melamine board( about 100" wide) which is 2.37:1 a/r, with velour borders and curtains that are remote controlled for masking lower a/r's.

Speaker setup is Richtor predator series 5.1, with the rack consisting of a blue ray player(PS3), a up converting hdmi dvd player sony dvp76h, a sony 300cd player, a HDTV set top box(for hdtv channels), and a Yamaha av receiver 5-1.

All controlled with a all in one sunwave remote control for ease of use.

the projected image is taken care of by optima hd70 projector with a CAVX anamorphic lens MKII on a sled.

Mazman says the picture quality is excellent and he is very happy with the setup, he can finally sit down and enjoy a great movie.


Thanks for the pictures and details from a fellow Home Theaterest all the way from Australia


----------



## Alan Gouger

Here is something a little different. A DIY project from Stevo with some very nice documented drawings for those who want to tackle a DIY curved screen. Very nice and thanks for efforts Steve. Looks like it paid off!!

That screen cap looks like a very high gain screen that almost has that back lit look to it. Ver nice.


Screen: forex classic 6mm pvc foam filled sheet 2400x1800

Mounted on a curved frame calculating the horizontal distortion only made

with 19mm mdf and shelf brackets mounted on wall Diy cih 2.35:1 2 x prism lense

Panasonic ae700

Vga/component & svideo (PC/dvd/xbox)

Most 'dvd' movies are played on dvd player, with component & dolby 5.1

Most compressed movies are played through the xbox

Various photo's of each build process, bass traps, screen, masking etc

can be viewed here: http://picasaweb.google.com.au/stevodude/HomeTheatre


----------



## Alan Gouger

This entry comes to us from Carey P.

Wow what a room. Theater Palace style









I love those doors. I cant imagine anything other then a scope screen in this room.

Thanks for sending these in!!

Equipment consists of a Stewart FireHawk G3 2.40:1 and it's 10.5 ft wide Sony HS20 projector and Panamorph UH380 lens soon-to-be-upgraded to a 1080P machine.

All 8.1 speakers are hidden in the columns, driven by a Yamaha RX-Z1.

Video/audio controlled by HTPC with TheaterTek.

The theater recently went through a major remodel which is chronicled

here with more pictures and even a little movie of the Star Trek type doors

in action: http://mywebpages.comcast.net/prometheus5/index.htm


----------



## Alan Gouger

Brian has sent us some pictures of his CIH home theater.

I like the custom shelf for both the Projector and lens. All wiring is through the walls. Thats how you do it,looks very clean.

Also notice the projector as high up in the room as it is is sitting right side up

yet it still has the range with lens shift to properly place the image on the screen, very nice.


Thank you Brian, very very nice









Here is Brians equipment info :


Sanyo PLV-Z5

Aussimorphic Lens

DIY Screen - Wilsonart Laminate DW

Key Digital HDMI 4x1 Switch / Scaler

Toshiba HD-A3 HD DVD player


----------



## Alan Gouger

Another scope theater comes to life. This one was sent to us from forum member c-not-k.


His projector is the Runco CL-700 (HD1 720p DLP). He plans to upgrade next year. Sources are a Pioneer CLD-99 Laserdisc player, Denon 1600 SDI DVD player and a Sony BDP-S301 Blu-ray player. Screen is a 92" 16x9 (80"x45") Goo Systems CRT White. He will repaint it as a 2.40 (108"x45") screen when he gets a new projector. He is looking into a masking solution, but most of what he watches is scope anyway.


Marks HT web page with lots of good pictures, descriptions and information can be found here :


Very nice theater, thanks for sending this our way










Chief mount and U85.










The lens mounted.











Screen cap. A little out of focus , sorry.


----------



## Alan Gouger

One of our fav forum members "McCall" is sharing her 235:1 theater with us,

named "Mickelodeon Theater"

The attention to detail is outstanding. The theater replicates an Art Deco theater theme and the equipment including the bass shakers in the platform Rock









She has thought of everything, a real enthusiast. Outstanding,keep up the good work!

For more detail including some construction photos ck out this thread. 

*Some details*

7.2 ch audio.

Screen is DIY Smx 120" by 51"

Equipment is Optoma H77 Projector

Panamorph UH380, slide is DIY

Lexicon RV8 receiver

Panasonic Blue ray player

Toshiba A20 HD player

REVEL Performa M22's for the L& R fronts and the two rears

REVEL Performa C52 center

REVEL S30's for the side surrounds

REVEL B12's for the Subs one on the riser and one on the stage behind the faux screen wall

3 Aura Bass shakers in the riser rock the theater.


Some theater images:


----------



## Alan Gouger

Hello everyone. Forum member "dmcleod" has sent us picture of his CIH theater.

Derrick did not let the fact he lives in an apartment stop him from enjoying a dedicated HT. He was quoted: "Many thanks to the 2.35 forum for inspiring me to go with CH ... it was definitely the right decision"

Ilove how he did the front end. He also has some serious equipment. I bet its a kicken theater. Thanks for sharing Derrick.


Equipment List:


Sony Pearl (VW50 model)

Stewart Filmscreen Vertical Screenwall Electrimask (110.5 x 47)

Prismasonic H1400M (upgraded with FE lens)

Lumagen Vision HDP


Sony BDP-S2000ES (Blu Ray)

Toshiba HD-XA2 (HD-DVD)

Mark Levinson 390S (CD)

Pioneer Elite CLD-97 (LD)

Apple TV (music server)

Apple Cinema Display (used for Apple TV)

Da-Lite Standmaster II (projector cart)


a/d/s/ M20 (Front channels)

a/d/s/ MV10c (Centre channel)

a/d/s/ Sat 6 (Rear channels)

a/d/s/ Sub 10 (Subwoofer)


Nakamichi CA1 (Pre/processor)

Nakamichi PA5AII (Amplifiers - 4 of them, 1 for each of the front 3 channels and 1 for the rear channels).


And now, on to the show!


----------



## Alan Gouger

Forum member "nosdude" shares his CIH scope HT with us.


The screen, and the Projector hushbox are DIY projects.

The screen is 158" diagonal (146" x 62") and is curved (42.5" radius)

Proof with careful planning your DIY projects can equal manufactured performance while having some fun and saving money at the same time.

The seating looks very cozy. Looking at the center seat I think we see the real boss of the house. He has the best seat.


Thank you "nosdude"










Equipment:


Optoma H77 HD2+ Projector

HTB-AR Anamorphic Lens

DVDO iScan HD+ video Scaler

Sony BDP-S300 Blu-Ray

DirecTV H20-100 Receiver

Yamaha RX-V2095 Receiver

Lutron Spacer (with SPS-41T remote)

MX-810 Universal Remote


----------



## Alan Gouger

235:1 constant height strikes again









Forum member “strange_brew” and family share their CIH theater with us.

Another amazing room. I like the track lights bordering the top chase around the room.

The food bar / lobby add a nice touch. I dont think he left anything out.

Click *HERE* to see the complete build out process of this theater.

*Equipment:*


Projector: JVC RS-1

Screen: 127” wide SMX

Lens: Pending! (waiting until I figure out my scaling solution)

Amp: Reference 200.7

Pre-amp: Onkyo Pro PR-SC885P

Speakers: Monitor Audio Gold Reference all around: 60’s (front), Centre, GRFX (sides), In-walls (back)

Sub: SVS PB12 Plus/2

Sources: Samsung BD-P1200 Blu-ray (to be replaced soon), Xbox 360

2 x Motorola DCT-6416.


On to the show:


----------



## Alan Gouger

Our next entry was sent to us from forum member "yourlilbro"

Geez you guys are killing me. Posting all these theaters has a negative side effect, to me my room needs a face lift after seeing the talent on this forum.

What a room. Those lights bring out the subtle colors in the room creating a theatrical atmosphere. All the colors work. Notice the curve of the screen. It does not get any better then having the speakers behind the screen.

Im telling you, there is no mistaken this room is used for some serious movie watching.

Thanks for sharing "yourlilbro"


Equipment list:

JVC DLA-RS1 lights up the 130" wide 2.35:1

SmX ProCurv cruved screen. Snell and Energy speaker combo get power

from Bryston and Sunfire Amplifiers, while the star is the Anthem

Statement D2 SSP. Using a Prismasonic FE-1500R Lens.


Theater room.


----------



## Alan Gouger

Yet another great Constant Height Theater makes its debut. This one comes to us from forum member "Talontsi96"


There is so much talent and inspiration on this board. "Talontsi96" designed and built his own screen, you would never know this was not bought from one of the big manufactures. Looking at those pictures that screen cuts the cake or is that mustard, man they look good. And that reminds me when are we getting Gladiator (2000) on Blue Ray??









A lot of well thought out preparation went into this theaters design as evident of the lack of visible wires at the projector location. Very clean installation.

Thanks to "Talontsi96" for sharing his theater with us.

On to the equipment details:


- Optoma HD80 (built in scaler)

- HTB Anamorphic Lens

- DIY Grey acoustically transparent curved screen (40' radius) with

manual masking for 16:9 and 4:3

- Yamaha AVR

- BIC Acoustech HT-8W in-wall speakers

- Velodyne DLS-5000R Sub

- Source PS3 and Xbox 360


On to the eye candy.


----------



## Alan Gouger

Mr Ian B went scope on us....welcome to the club









Another very nice theater. The scope craze sure is growing.

Plenty of goods in that equipment rack.


Sharing some comments he gets: You will never want to go to movies with your set-up and God, that is a huge screen.


Thanks Ian for sending in your pictures. Im guessing this is one popular room in the house










On to the equipment list:


Jvc Rs-1 front projector

Hometheaterbrothers.com anamorphic lens.

Pioneer Elite VSX 92 avr

DVDO VP-50 video processor

Toshiba XA-2 hd dvd player

Pioneer Elite BDP-95 blu ray player

Directv HD DVR

Sony vcr(don't know why I still have it hooked up)

Harmony 690 remote control


Speakers:

JBL N38 Fronts and N24 rear speakers

Yamaha NS center channel

Velodyne DLSR 12" sub


On to the show:


----------



## Alan Gouger

The 235:1 picture forum continues to grow. 16x9 seams to be a dieing breed.

This theater was sent to us by Ravindra Nayak.

Wow looks very rich in design and color I love it. Some of the work is DIY and you would never know it.

Heres what he had to say about the screen:
_The screen is about 180” diagonal, painted CINEGOO, 1.2 gain. None of the guests could so far make out that it is not a fabric screen. The screen remains covered by curtain when the movie is not running._


Something about theater curtains that give it that extra atmosphere.


More details about the theater:


> Quote:
> The lights are controlled by Z-Wave and Lutron dimmers. In addition to high def DVD players, he is using High Def satellite receiver from Dish Network and a progressive scan DVD player.
> 
> The projector is a Panasonic PT-AX200U with Yamaha receiver, Sony PS3 and Toshiba HD-A30 High Def players, Panamorph for horizontal stretch, the projector does the vertical stretch.
> 
> 
> All components are programmed for single button operation using either Logitech Harmony 890 remote which also controls Z-Wave dimmers or URC’s MX-3000 and MSC-400 combo.
> 
> Recliners are from Berkline
> 
> 
> The remotes are programmed to open the curtain when the projector comes ON and shut the curtains before the projector is switched off.
> 
> 
> 7.1 surround speakers with 2 additional reference speakers (2 towers in the front, a central speaker, 2 box speakers in the from, sub-woofer, 2 hidden surround speakers and 2 rear hidden speakers. All hidden speakers are in-wall. All speakers are APERION brand.



Looking at the pictures Id say his work paid off and he hit a home run.

Thank you Ravindra!


----------



## Alan Gouger

AVSF member "ArtieR" has sent us pictures of his 240:1 theater. Its nice to see 240:1 catching on.


Art worked with a basement re modeler (Custom Basements, Inc.) and a A/V specialist (eHomeXtreme, Inc.) and met with Dennis Erskine prior to the start of his build out.


A Completed Build Thread is currently "In-Progress" and will be forthcoming to AVSF after the HGTV "New Spaces" show airs on Saturday.

Yes you heard that right..mark your calenders This HT build project has been documented and filmed from start to finish by *HOME & GARDEN TV (HGTV), and will be shown on HGTV "NEW SPACES" this-coming Saturday, September 20 @ 8:30 AM (EST).* We think AVSF members will enjoy this cable TV presentation -- as they see "LIVE" the transformation from ugly "before" to a beautiful "after HT."


ROOM DIMENSIONS:

18' 4" wide x 25' 6" deep x 8' 6" ceiling height (plus 12" deep "Pit")


Front Row VD -- 11'

Middle Row VD - 18'

Rear/Bar Row --- 22'


SPECIAL "WOW FACTORS":

Curved 2.40:1 AT Screen --- awesome video with HD movies & sports !!!!

Translucent Backlit Onyx Columns & rear Countertop --- "glow" gives a kool dramatic effect !!!!

Trey Ceilings --- more dramatic lighting

Adjacent Alcove with Fireplace and Game Table/4 more chairs.

"Retro-Modern" colors, carpet, & fabrics ---- "Kool Klassy Kontemporary"

*Equipment list:*


Screen ------ SMX 130" wide x 54" height, 2.40:1 curved Audio-transparent.

Projector --- InFocus IN83 DLP (recently switched from a JVC RS2 because I found out that I prefer DLP over LCoS + I needed more lumens/brightness for my screen).

Anamorphic -- Panamorph UH 440 lens

Scaler --- Key Digital HD Leeza

Receiver/Amp - Denon AVR-3805, plus (3) Audio Source 250 watt Monoblock Amps

Satellite HD -- DirecTV HD21 DVR


Blu-Ray DVD -- Sony BDP S-301

Server ---- Apple TV (160 GB for HD movies, music, & photos)

Speakers --- Polk Audio LSi --- Polk's "top-of-the-line" (clean, crisp, + BOOM !!!!)

Fronts: (2) LSi 25

Center: LSi C

Sides: (2) LC 60i

Rears: (2) LC 65 FX

Subwoof: (2) DSW Pro 500, plus (2) 10" powered Subs in LSi 25's


Lighting --- Lutron 6-Zone Grafik Eye

Remote --- RTi T3 (Handheld) + RTi In-Wall Controller

Seating --- (9) Palliser "Sequelle" (power recliners), and (4) Bar Stools


----------



## Alan Gouger

Forum member "CollinViegas" is the latest to fall prey to 235:1 CIH and share his theater pictures with us.

I love the color scheme and design, modern art deco. The rooms atmosphere is everything cinema. Congrats on a job well done.


Equipment List:


120" 2.35 SMX Acoustic Screen

Sony VPL-VW60 Projector

Panamorph UH380 and Panamorph slide

Klipsch KL-650-THX L/C/R

Klipsch KS-525-THX Rears/Sides

Definitive Technology Supercube Trinity Subs x2

Velodyne SMS-1 Bass Management

Pioneer Elite SC-09TX Receiver

Pioneer Elite DV-79AVi DVD Player

Pioneer Elite BDP-05FD Bluray

Toshiba HD-A1 HD DVD Player

PS3/Xbox360/Nintendo Wii

Monster AVS2000/HTPS7000

Philips Pronto Professional TSU9600/RFX9600

Berkline 075 Theater Chairs.


Thank you Collin.


On to the show:


----------



## Alan Gouger

There is no doubt 235:1 is catching on world wide. Mr Karlsson all the way from Sweden is proof the 235:1 in home cinema experience is hard to reject.

At the heart of his projection system is the big dog Isco 3 lens, no messing around here. Audio is just as important as the video in this theater as evident of the Screen Research screen.

We may find ourselves upgrading our projectors and source equipment on occasion but other key components such as the screen and anamorphic lens many consider "buy once" so extra attention and budget to these areas maximize your investment lasting you well into the future.


Main components.


Sim2 D80E

Isco III Lens

Screen research Clearpix2 Cinecurved 330cm wide.


On to the show:


----------



## Alan Gouger

Another 16x9 possibility bites the dust and loses to 235:1









Forum member "Old" shares with us his work in progress CIH theater.

The screen is a DIY 125" diagonal screen using AT fabric from Dazian with 1.0 gain. Behind the screen wall it is treated ceiling to floor with 1" linacoustic and also OC703 cut into triangular pieces for base traps.

The stone you see are Eldorado Stone Veneers, which weigh about 15 or so lbs per sqft. The doors to equipment closest probably weigh in about 300 to 400lbs.

The walls are fabric framed and wrapped with GOM FR701 with 1" linacoustic behind it.

The projector is the Panny AE 3000 with the CIH zoom feature, no need for anamorphic lens.


----------



## Alan Gouger

We cant get enough 235:1..keep em coming.

Forum member "youthman" sends us the details of his CIH Home Cinema. No chance for another 16x9 here.

The room sports a Lutron Maestro Lighting System. Walls are painted dark burgundy and ceiling is flat black. Room Dimensions: 13' W x 19' L x 10' H


Custom Entertainment Center / False Wall contains:

103" Diagonal Elite Cinema235 Scope Screen in white with 1.1 gain (Viewable area is 40.5" H x 95.2" W)

Klipsch RF-83 Floorstanding Speakers (behind far left and right panels)

Klipsch RC-64 Center Channel (behind top center panel)

Velodyne HGS15 Subwoofer (behind bottom left panel)

Yamaha RX-V1800 Receiver (behind bottom center panel)

Sony PS3 (behind bottom center panel)

Wii (behind bottom center panel)


Back of the room:

Panasonic AE3000u 1080p Projector

Klipsch RB-35 Rear Speakers

Front Row Aurora Theater Seats - They have electric recline and are plugged into the rear riser.

Back Row Theater Seats in black leather - Manual recline. I'm not sure of the brand or model.

Front Row is 11' from screen.

DIY Risers with insulation, electric outlets for theater seats and step lights.


Complete Photo gallery can be found here .

Build thread found here .


Thank you "youthman" for sharing, best of luck with your new theater.


A few pictures:


----------



## Alan Gouger

AVS forum member "Mastercut" from Down Under has sent us details and pictures on his Aussiemorphic MK111 + 110" majestic EVO3D scope screen + JVC HD350 cinema.

Lots of good information included here from Mastercut in hopes others will gain from. Thanks for that Mastercut.

You have a wonderful system and glad to see you made the move into 235:1 land










Here are Mastercut details.


-Aussiemorphic MK111 lens

-110" majestic EVO3D scope screen

-JVC HD350 projector

-Aussiemorphic Projector station


Overall satisfaction 9/10. For once after having finished watching a movie I have come out of the room feeling like I have just been to a commercial cinema. You cant go wrong with quality big sound and big cinemascope image.


Setup specs:

-viewing distance 3 meters (9')

-Projector Throw distance 4.6m

-screen size 110" diagonal or 110cm in viewable height

-Calculator says zoom is around 1.2, no sign of vignetting.


Opinion:

screen install was slightly tricky in geting the vinyl tight with out any

creases. Using a hammer to push in the screen grip caused the vinyl to rip

some how in one spot under the grip, but lukily there was some slack and

tightness was achieved with only 30% doubling up on the screen gripping.

Better to use your thumbs. The velvet really makes a difference in

over scanning the image and creating super sharp black edges. Especially useful for calibrating noobs like me who just want to get into watching movies straight away.


Projector station was a ***** to install in a retrofit situation where there

was no access to the ceiling and was a bit fiddly with all the nuts and bolts.

Make sure you have all the right tools. I recomend bolts that can be tightened with your fingers like those cashew nut shaped ones. All I had was one ceiling batten to bolt into. Ended up using three bolts all in a line which

unfortunately didn't prevent the front corner of the projector stations top

plate drooping 10mm from the ceiling under the weight of the projector and

lens. Recommend to leave lens in place and not use slider. Alloy would be

better material than perspex in this situation or another ceiling batten to

get rid of the flex.


lens does what it claims. I spent 10 minutes setting up. Still not perfect,

as I am getting un even pincushion effect on one side of the image. All four

sides are not perfectly square. I'll be needing forum help to get this working

right, I 'm not familiar with video calibration. Image lost a bit of

brightness, but that doesn't matter, you should be watching movies in the dark anyway. Image lost a bit of focus which I didn't expect. Looked softer

compared without lens. Overall once the movie starts and you stop analysing

and start enjoying you won't notice anything wrong.


JVC projector is frakin amazing. thanks all for the recommendation. This is the

****e.


For those still reading and interested in my full HDMI audio setup here it is:

-VAF 7 channel DCX series speakers with active Velodyne 15" sub woofer. Big centre speaker very important for movies.

-Pioneer LX70 receiver. HDMI switching and plenty of juice for the speakers.

-Oppo bluray player. Good scaling of DVDs to 1080p and vertical stretching for scope setup. Awesome audio, better than my PS3.

-Another cheapo pioneer amp for driving 3 Bass transducers under the coach


On to the show. A few pictures of the home theater room.


----------



## Alan Gouger

There is no vaccine for the 235:1 flue that continues to spread!

Forum member "frvega2000" is the latest to suffer the virus!

Very nice home cinema. Look at that skylight.

For his needs a duel aspect ratio was chosen for the best of both worlds. We are seeing this option becoming more popular.

He also chose to use an anamorphic lens paired with his BenQ W5000 projector for that film look.

Nice work "frvega2000" thanks for inviting us into your home.


A little information on the system components.


Displays: Plasma-Pioneer Elite Kuro PRO-151FD Projector-BenQ W5000 DLP w/ DIY Anamorphic Lens and Manual Sled

Screen: Dual Elite electric screens (92" 16:9/2.40:1)

Receiver: Coming soon SC-27 (Pioneer Elite 94TXH replacement) Amp: Parasound 2205AT (220Watt x 5 Channel)

Blu-ray Source: PS3 80G

Speakers: L/R Front-KEF iQ7, Center-KEF iQ60C, L/R Rear-Infinity Primus 250, L/R Surround-KEF iQ8ds Subwoofers-#1 Acoustic Audio HD-SUB12, #2 Kenwood SW300 10" amp/enclosure upgraded with Dayton RSS265HF-4 10" Reference HF Driver.

Remote: Harmony One


On to the show!!


Set-up with 2.40 screen down. Love the skylight.










Dual electric screens in action.










DIY Anamorphic Lens painted to macth BenQ W5000 projector (purchased trophy prisms from fellow AVS member)


----------



## CAVX

Thanks Alan for unlocking this thread.


This is my small home cinema. It was built on a very tight budget yet works extremely well.











The room is just 5200mm long, 2500mm wide and 2000mm high. It has been designed to be free standing (like a trade show exhibit) so it is completely isolated from the house. It has surprisingly good sound isolation.


The screen is a custom curved AT screen at 2250mm wide which is probably the smallest one would go using an AT screen with a 1080 Projector due to the ratio of pixels to hole size.









I've not quite finished this end of the room off and why there is still raw MDF visible. I plan on adding a mask to the top and bottom to cover the areas above and below the screen.


The last image is looking back into the room towards the projector and new anamorphic lens.








*Projector*: BenQ W5000 projector recently replaced with a W6000 and handles both vertical stretch and horizontal squeeze. The projector is calibrated to 6500K.
*

Anamorphic Lens*: CAVX Aussiemorphic Lens MK5.
*

Blu-ray Disc player*: Phillips BDP3000 [has moveable subtitle feature.
*

AVR*: Pioneer VSX 1018 THX Select 2.
*

Speakers*: CAVX custom with 2 way active LCRs, passive surrounds.
*

Screen*: Modified OzTS screen with Acoustic (SmX) Vision
*

Seating*: 4 total. Front row @ 2x the image height. Back row @ 3.2x the image height.


----------



## jacked

This is my effort from here in the UK. The system`s in a converted bedroom and all the install work done by myself.































































KIT LIST :-


JVC HD-950 Projector

Stewart Firehawk G3 117" 2.40:1 Screen

CAVX MK4 Cylindrical Anamorphic Lens

Cineslide Lens Transport


Denon AVC-A1HD Amp

4 QSC Pro Audio Power Amps ( in the next room )

Audyssey Sound EQ Pro

M&K S150THX LCR Speakers

MK IW85 Surrounds

MK MX-350 THX Sub

Oppo BDP-93 Bluray

PS3



Next on the to do list is a custom screen-masking system.


Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Kevin Snyder

Finally got around to taking some pictures of my setup. My wife and I love it! My dog loves trying to sleep through movies as well! (Dog bed removed for picture purposes.)


TruVue Vango LED projector

ISCO IIIL anamorphic lens

Cineslide lens transport

Black Diamond II 1.4 gain curved screen. 115"width


----------



## scottyb

Hey Kevin,


Nice room. Fellow Minnesotan here.

How do you like the Vango?


Scottyb


----------



## Kevin Snyder

Hi Scottyb,


Wow, you're nearly right down the road!


Unfortunately, I'm spending most of my time in Florida now. I get away to MN as often as I can, and plan to return permanently some day!


I'm absolutely loving the Vango. I came from a JVC RS2 with a Carada flat 2.35:1 Brilliant White screen. The thing I remember most about that setup was how easy it was to eat snacks during the movie! That combination of projector and screen literally lit up the room. NOT a good situation for movie watching.


The first thing I noticed about the Vango was the sharpness. Fantastic! The combination of the Vango with the curved black diamond screen keeps the room very dark while providing a perfectly bright picture. Because of this, blacks are perceived as much darker than the old setup. Greyscale and gamma were quite good right out of the box, but colors were off more than I expected. Easily fixed with Chromapure! I'm loving this setup and plan to keep it for a while!!


Kevin


----------



## scottyb

Kevin,


When you get back up this way be sure you stop over to my restaurant.

www.scottyb.com 


If I'm working when you come in I'll buy ya a glass of water.










I wouldn't mind checking out your HT sometime.


Scott


----------



## CAVX

Guys, the rules laid down by Alan when he unlocked this thread was that it was for pictures of CIH systems, not chat. MODS please delete the last 4 posts (69, 70, 71, 72) which will include this one.


----------



## satsok

*from GREECE*


Projector: *Runco Q750i*

Screen: *Stewart Studiotek-130 Cine-W 137" 2.35:1*

Lens: *Schneider 1.33x M*

AV Amp: *Pioneer SC-LX82*

Amp: *Rotel RMB-1575*

Speakers: *James S82 x 3 - James S62 x 4*

Sub 1: *SVS PB13-Ultra*

Sub 2: *James L4000P Sub - Amp: QSC RMX2450*

Sub Eq: *SVS AS-EQ1 Audyssey*

BD: *Oppo BDP-93*


----------



## ejhuzy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *satsok* /forum/post/21016969
> 
> *from GREECE*



I gotta ask. What's that white stuff around the feet of the projector? Is that so you know where the projector goes on the stand?


----------



## satsok

blu-tack


----------



## satsok






























and the new base of the projector .....


----------



## ejhuzy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *satsok* /forum/post/21017221
> 
> 
> blu-tack



Is it to mark where the projector is so if you move it you can place it back quickly and accurately? I have the same problem and have been looking for a solution. Every time I clean the filter I have to go through the repositioning process all over again.


----------



## Spiros_GR

very nice...


----------



## zizikos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejhuzy* /forum/post/21017517
> 
> 
> Is it to mark where the projector is so if you move it you can place it back quickly and accurately? I have the same problem and have been looking for a solution. Every time I clean the filter I have to go through the repositioning process all over again.



That's partially what it was for. It was also there for a possible shake of the stand, so that the projector wouldn't fall.









The projector is bolted on the new stand.


----------



## elmalloc

Temporary setup in living room, working on basement now...
*Lens:* Panamorph UH480
*Projector:* Sim2 HT380
*Throw distance:* ~17ft
*Seating distance:* 13ft
*Projected image size:* 172" wide 2.37, ~186" diagonal
*Seating:* 4 Berkline 088s
*Subwoofer:* Epik Conquest
*Screen:* None yet
*Speakers:* None yet


Image looks better at night on white wall with tall ceilings than it does in the basement with blacked out ceiling, contrast ratio appears better.


----------



## Mopar_Mudder

Shown in this order

CLOSED

4:3

16:9

2.4


----------



## youthman

Mopar, very sweet front stage. Super clean install and slick masking system. Is that electric masking or manual?


Edit...I just looked at the pics in your Build Thread. Very nicely done. I see you added insullation and made your own bass traps behind your false wall. I know I need to add some room treatments to mine. I'm assuming this made a significant difference in your sound?


----------



## Mopar_Mudder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *youthman* /forum/post/21140551
> 
> 
> Mopar, very sweet front stage. Super clean install and slick masking system. Is that electric masking or manual?
> 
> 
> Edit...I just looked at the pics in your Build Thread. Very nicely done. I see you added insullation and made your own bass traps behind your false wall. I know I need to add some room treatments to mine. I'm assuming this made a significant difference in your sound?



The masking is electric and automated with my Harmony remote. Check this thread for a little more info http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1229614 


Can't tell you about the sound because the room was never set up with out them, but it does sound good to me. I had a member on here, bpape, design what to use where for me for sound treatments. Bought the material from him also.


----------



## rafabond

  


Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us 
 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## HD in Ohio

I've been remiss in not posting in this thread, despite several requests for me to do so. We finished the theater (and basement remodel) a couple of years ago and have thoroughly enjoyed approximately 600 hours of cinema viewing since.


Our HT has become 'the' gathering place for family and friends. Going 2.35 added so much -- nearly every visitor comments that the viewing experience beats commercial theaters hands-down.


The racing seat & wheel package, along with Codemaster's F1 2011, is a very cool way to increase the F1 viewing pleasure. During the week leading up to a Formula One race, I 'run' the track to gain the driver's perspective. That makes watching the race much more intense!


In any case, here's our CIH HT. PM me if you have specific questions. The nitty-gritty details:

- Dedicated bat cave

- 136" Carada Brilliant White screen

- Carada Masquerade CIH masking system

- JVC RS-20 Projector

- Prismasonic HD-5000R anamorphic lens

- Pioneer VSX-03THX AV Receiver

- Sony Playstation3

- Pioneer DLD-something Laserdisc player (!)

- Southern Motion 2-seat recliners (4)

- PlaySeat racing chair & Logitech Wheel


Completed theater:










Projector/A-lens:










Media storage:










Ready for F1 action - go McLaren!!!


----------



## manthatsnice

BEAUTIFUL Brad!!!


I posted a question on your build thread if you have a chance to check it.









Thanks,

Cory


----------



## mtbdudex

Here's our 2.35:1 set-up, this gear is late 2007/early 2008 stuff, still works and paid for









(Maybe 2014 "update-itis" for 3D might hit in...)
*Projector*: Sony VPL-VW60 *

Anamorphic Lens*: Panamorph UH380, mounted on DIY manual slide .*

Blu-ray Disc player*: PS3.*

AVR*: Denon AVR-4308CI*

Speakers*: Paradigm v5.0 Frt Monitor Series 9, Center CC-390, Rear/back surrounds ADP-390, IB subwoofer (4) x 15" AEIB line array "Usul" *

Screen*: DIY 130" diag 2.35:1 curved screen *

Masking*: DIY Manual for 16:9 , HT V2 will incorporate some power masking*

Seating*: 8 total, we've had 16 people in here for big gatherings, love seats are nice for 3 people then...


Sketch showing room size, layout, etc.










The walls are dark green with ceiling dark brown, since we live in a loghome I tried to keep the nature theme going in the HT.

Used stained pine for baseboard and acoustic treatments.


View of 130" scope screen, manual 16:9 masks are stored below center speaker when not used as seen here:

(Panorama stitching via CS5 made the ceiling acoustic clouds looked curved, they are flat...)










View of rear:










View of DIY a-lens slide :










Just 3 pages in this thread??

I know there's lots more out there.


Hopefully people post "cliff-notes" of their 2.35 HT, I took CAVX as benchmark: gear, room layout, screen view, rear view, scope related gear pict

IMO, there are other threads for screen shot images, doing so here will clutter this thread.


[edit - Alan's 1st post clearly states rules, please follow these everyone]


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alan Gouger* /forum/post/5910817
> 
> 
> This thread is now open allowing you to post your 235:1 cinema.
> 
> Please follow these rules to avoid having your post removed without warning.
> 
> 
> 1. No more then 4 pictures.
> 
> 2. Please include a system description.
> 
> 3. If you have a build out thread or site it is ok to supply a link.
> 
> 4. No sales or politics of any kind. Keep thread strictly on topic.
> 
> 5. Keep it short and sweet.
> 
> 6. *No replies. For posting of your 235:1 theater only.*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> If you have any questions feel free to drop me a PM. Enjoy!!
> 
> *Warning: This thread will take a few minutes to load. Lots of data !*


----------



## secondhander

My room doesn't compare to most rooms here (It's not even complete) but screen wall is all done so might as well show a pic.


Room Dimensions are hard to give as the width differs. 10' x 20'

*Screen*: 104.5" wide DIY Seymour CenterStage XD
*Projector*: Panasonic AE4000U, 17' throw
*Receiver*: Onkyo NR609 7.1
*Blu-ray Player*: Panasonic DMP-BDT110 Blu-ray
*Front Speakers*: HTD Level 3 Center, HTD Lvl 3 Bookshelf L/R
*Surrounds*: HTD in-walls for sides & rear
*Sub*: HTD Level 3 12" Powered Sub


----------



## CAVX

Here is an image from a [friend of mine] system that used 11.4 channels, has 3D and is of course 3.6m (12ft) wide CIH







The side masking is open and not visible here. The Aussiemorphic MK4 is mounted on a slide but is in place here hence the image stretch.









I got to watch SUPER 8 last night on this system and I must say, I am suitably impressed by what the extra channels do. Next screening will have to be something in Scope 3D


----------



## RapalloAV

I have some images of my new cinema I built at home in Auckland New Zealand. The size of the auditorium is 6M x 4.5M and a small foyer adjoins one end, which is then connected to the main house via a breezeway. The cinema has twelve seats stepped over three rows of four seats each. The projection equipment is all housed behind cupboards from the foyer so no gear is seen in the auditorium.



145 acoustic 2.37 scope screen.

Automated side masking Goelst 6200 - 4:3, 16:9 & Scope

Goelst 6200 Electric Curtain track


Oppo BDP-95 x 2

Lumagen Raidiance XS

JVC RS65

Schneider Anamorphic M lens

CineSlide


Integra DTA-70.1

Integra DHC-80.2


Backstage speakers 3x ea KLC-KL7800 THX

Surround speakers 4x ea KLC-KS7502 THX

Presence speakers2x pr KLC-CDT5650C

Clarke Synthesis 2x TST429 Platinum Transducer + Monoblock 5.3 Amp

2x Velodyne Subwoofers V-SCIFIC SUB

1x Velodyne V-SC1250E AMP - 1250 watt


----------



## rfpublic

Hi Murray,


Beautiful theater










Randy Freeman
[email protected]


----------



## CAVX

Alan's instructions for this thread was for posting pics only and whilst I know it good to praise the work done, I started THIS thread for that exact purpose so this one does not become locked again.


----------



## jautor

Joining in the fun, as I hold this forum responsible for CIH syndrome... (we're hoping to get it classified as a real disease soon







)


The specs as related to CIH:
*Room:* 16'x22'x10'
*Screen:* Carada BW 136" 2.35:1 Masquerade screen and motorized masking system
*Projector:* JVC RS50, Panamorph U480 anamorphic lens w/motorized sled




















Gory details in my after-the-fact build thread here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...php?p=21454151 


Jeff


----------



## imserious

Primarily a living room, but doubles as a home theater at night


Dalite 118" wide 2.35 in MW, Model C w/ CSR

PS3 to Epson 8350 zoomed, sitting on table to right max lens shift left

9 yr old Onkyo 6.1 system


----------



## GeneralMartok

I've been lurking here for quite a while. Now I've got some picture to share too.





























As you can see, the attic room has some constraints. To fill a screen this size, I couldn't mount the projector on the ceiling. The Isco II anamorphic lens is also essential for this short distance. There's no room for more than a 5.1 speaker configuration. I use a Benq W6000 projector with an oppo BDP 93 blu-ray player and a YAMAHA audio reciever. The speakers brand is Mordant Short.


----------



## Mike Garrett

Nothing fancy. Picture of front wall. Projector and lens are shelf mounted on temporary shelf. Old shelf was too small for lens to fit. All equipment is located in a mechanical room below theater room. Will probably add masking system in the fall.

Projector: JVC RS45

Lens: Fixed in place Prismasonic HD6000F

Screen: Prismasonic 116" curved AT (curved because of the 1.65 throw ratio)

Video Processor: Lumagen Mini 3D

Front three speakers: JTR T8

Surround speakers: JBL Pro 8340

Subs: DIY sealed 18" Malstrom-X, two DIY sealed 12" TC Sounds and a DIY sealed 12" Shiva-X (all powered by pro amps)

AVR: Denon 4311








[/IMG]

I need to clean up and do some touch up painting.









RS45 with A-lens and Planar (Planar is my son's gaming projector)








[/IMG]


----------



## vilas

Hey guys,


After doing tons of reading on this forum and speaking with several people (thanks imserious!)
WP_001126.jpg 769k .jpg file
WP_001127.jpg 807k .jpg file
WP_001129.jpg 801k .jpg file
WP_001134.jpg 597k .jpg file
WP_001138.jpg 780k .jpg file
WP_001141.jpg 1065k .jpg file, I finally managed to pull off my setup in an apartment – I have a living room which is about 15 feet long by 13 feet wide. I already have a Panasonic VT-50 65” plasma mounted on the wall. To it, I added an electric drop down CIH Projection screen by Elite. I’m using a Cine Tension2 115” Diagonal screen. My sound system comprises of 2 RF-82’s II as my FL, and FR, RF-62 II as my center and RF-42’s as my surround. All this is driven by my Denon AVR-3313ci . The sub I’m using is an old Denon sub that came with my 5.1 system from years ago. I have to upgrade but I am undecided on which sub to go with - SVS, Epik, HSU or Outcast.


Having 2 HDMI outputs helps as I can seamlessly change from watching stuff on my TV to the projector without having to switch cables manually. The projector I am using is an EPSON 3010 – I have it sitting on a bracket above me. In order to get the 2.35 Aspect ratio to work, I had to place the projector upside down; I was told that I need keystone correction and I never understood the concept so I managed to find a work around. I do have the projector zoomed in to fit the screen and I intend to use the screen only for 2.35:1 movies. The movies look fantastic but I do have some overscan – there is a thin rectangular bar that appears below the screen which is more visible during the night but I hardly notice it. Also, the picture doesn’t fit my screen completely, there is a hair’s breadth of the screen not covered fully by the projector but again, it is unnoticeable. If you guys have any recommendations, I’d love to hear them.


I’ve attached a few photos. If anyone has any specific questions, feel free to PM me and I’ll be happy to share more details.


Thanks again for all the suggestions!


PS. as you can see, using the PS3 as the blu-ray player means that I have to put up with the 16:9 image when I'm trying to browse or select a movie from amazon prime or netflix


----------



## youthman

Vilas, you have a great looking setup (I too enjoy my Klipsch setup). You may already know this but on since your PS3 is in 16:9 aspect ratio, unless you zoom out, it will extend beyond your screen. Not familiar with your projector but one of the main reasons I bought my Panasonic AE3000u was because it has a zoom memory feature where I can set 3 presets for zoom and focus. This allows me to click two buttons to switch between 16:9 and 2.35:1 ratio as the content on the screen changes depending on the source material.


----------



## vilas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *youthman*  /t/561280/the-official-235-1-screen-picture-thread-add-your-pictures/90#post_22477703
> 
> 
> Vilas, you have a great looking setup (I too enjoy my Klipsch setup). You may already know this but on since your PS3 is in 16:9 aspect ratio, unless you zoom out, it will extend beyond your screen. Not familiar with your projector but one of the main reasons I bought my Panasonic AE3000u was because it has a zoom memory feature where I can set 3 presets for zoom and focus. This allows me to click two buttons to switch between 16:9 and 2.35:1 ratio as the content on the screen changes depending on the source material.



So you can watch 16:9 content but it is pillar-boxed?


----------



## youthman

Yes, when I watch 16:9 content, there are grey bars on the sides. When I watch 2.35:1 content, it fills the entire screen and the top and bottom grey bars are extended above and below the screen so that you do not see them.


The opposite happens on a 16:9 screen. When viewing 16:9 content, it fills the screen. When viewing 2.35:1 content, you will have grey bars on top and bottom.


The only way that I know to be able to have both is through masking (hiding) the grey bars. Some have electronic masking (like you see in the theater). During the previews, they are in 16:9. When the movie starts, you see the side curtains roll back to reveal the entire 2.35:1 movie screen.


Hope that helps.


----------



## secondhander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vilas*  /t/561280/the-official-235-1-screen-picture-thread-add-your-pictures/90#post_22485746
> 
> 
> So you can watch 16:9 content but it is pillar-boxed?



Yes most of us with a scope screen have the 16:9 image centered with black bars on the sides. The height remains the same for all content whether it's 4:3, 16:9 or 2.35:1, which is why it's called constant image height or CIH setup.


----------



## youthman

You can see a video of how my system work here .


----------



## KBMAN

Darth Vador thrown from a JVC RS20, darbee darblet, 115" 2.40:1 Carada BW precision frame. Room is 16x22x8 (wish my ceiling was higher) HooooPeerrrrr


----------



## David Cox

  



Beautiful space. You've done a very good job of keeping the good looks of the room yet adding in a projection system. Is this an Eichler? How's the sound quality in the room?


----------



## KBMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Cox*  /t/561280/the-official-235-1-screen-picture-thread-add-your-pictures/90#post_22502590
> 
> Beautiful space. You've done a very good job of keeping the good looks of the room yet adding in a projection system. Is this an Eichler? How's the sound quality in the room?



who's system are you talking about? EDIT: now I see the pic... weird, it wasn't in your post....


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alan Gouger*  /t/561280/the-official-235-1-screen-picture-thread-add-your-pictures/0_80#post_5910817
> 
> 
> This thread is now open allowing you to post your 235:1 cinema.
> 
> 
> Please follow these rules to avoid having your post removed without warning.
> 
> 
> 
> 6. *No replies. For posting of your 235:1 theater only.*
> 
> *Warning: This thread will take a few minutes to load. Lots of data !*



Hint Hint.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Cox*  /t/561280/the-official-235-1-screen-picture-thread-add-your-pictures/80_80#post_22502590
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful space. You've done a very good job of keeping the good looks of the room yet adding in a projection system. Is this an Eichler? How's the sound quality in the room?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KBMAN*  /t/561280/the-official-235-1-screen-picture-thread-add-your-pictures/80_80#post_22502598
> 
> 
> who's system are you talking about? EDIT: now I see the pic... weird, it wasn't in your post....


----------



## imserious

David, responded to your PM. Thanks!


----------



## Scott_R_K




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CAVX*  /t/561280/the-official-235-1-screen-picture-thread-add-your-pictures/90#post_21774013
> 
> 
> Alan's instructions for this thread was for posting pics only and whilst I know it good to praise the work done, I started THIS thread for that exact purpose so this one does not become locked again.



Hi Mark ,

Looks like your Link has been deleted . If you can find it and re-post that would be great !

Scott..................


----------



## CAVX

Not sure what happened or why with this thread. Not my call as I am not a mod here.


----------



## blastermaster

Here's my setup:


Video: Optoma HD3300 with HTB Anamorphic lens, Samsung BD6700 Blu Ray player, Darbee Darblet, 138" DIY curved screen using Seymour AV Centerstage XD screen material.


Audio:


Onkyo TX-NR806 receiver, Emotiva XPA-3 amp to power front LCR

3 12" Adire Shiva Sonosubs powered by Buttkicker BKA-1000 amp

Tannoy Definition DC12i for LCR

Axiom QS8 surrounds

Klipsch RF-600b for rear surrounds


Pics:


----------



## SOWK


*Location:* Wauwatosa
*Projector:* JVC RS4810 (Soon)
*Screen:* Seymour AV - Center Stage XD 150" wide 2.35:1
*Speakers:* Vandersteen Quatro's (LR), Vandersteen VCC5 (C), Vandersteen 1C's (Wides), Vandersteen VSM1 (Surrounds), Vandersteen VSM1 (Rears)
*Sub(s):* 2 X Vandersteen V2W
*Electronics:* Denon 4311CI, Parasound P3, Parasound A21, LG BD670, Playstation 3, Xbox 360, Netgear NTV550, Synology DS1512+, High Performance Gaming PC
*Calibration Equipment:* iOne Pro, iOne Display 3, Chroma Pure, Dell Inspiron 8600 w/ Serial Port


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SOWK*  /t/561280/the-official-235-1-screen-picture-thread-add-your-pictures/90#post_22576588



WOW! Can you share some details about this?


----------



## Jagdeepp

Sony HW50E with ISCO II lens projecting onto a 157" wide 2.35:1 screen wall. Room width 7 metres by 6 metres deep.


----------



## GetGray

Those chairs look comfortable. What are they?


----------



## studlygoorite

Not Really A Theater But A Big TV Room.


Last picture is my old 142" and there are 2,300 hours on the projector's bulb.


Equipment is:


Seymour 174" AT Scope Screen

Epson 6010 3D Projector

Panamorph UH380 Anamorphic lens

Paradigm Sub 2

Paradigm S8 Mains

Paradigm C5 Center

Paradigm ADP 590 Rears

Paradigm Mini Monitors Surrounds

Anthem Statement D2v

Anthem MCA 50 Amps x2 Bi-amped across the fronts .... soon to have Anthem M1 amps.

Popcorn C200

Xbox 360

PS3

Direct TV Satellite

Shaw Direct Satellite

Velodyne SMS-1 Sub EQ


----------



## VinnyS

Thought I would continue this thread. Mine is still under construction, but functional. Still alot of details to finish. This was my first theater build. Front row is great but the second is the best. First row is @ 11 Feet, Second is @ 18 Feet.


Speakers:

Fronts - Jamo D600 LCR's

Sides,Surrouns and Wides - Electro-Voice SL10-2V

Subwoofers - 2 x Polk Audio PSW505


Pre-Pro - Integra DHC-80.2

Amps -

1 x Crown CTS600

2 x Crown CTS4200


Projector: Panasonic AE-4000

Screen: Elite Screens EZFrame 138" (2.35:1 Series) Acoustically Transparent.


----------



## Mike Garrett

Hard to take pictures of the screen, but here are some new ones:
 

Over exposed the screen picture so that you can see the subs.


 

Screen with back light on.

 
 


Here are the speakers that are behind the screen:
 


To give you an idea on the scale, the sub in the middle is 48" wide and the other two subs are 40" wide. Screen is curved with a viewing area of 44.5" x 107", 2.40 aspect ratio and EN4K. I also installed a back light kit, but it does not show the speakers off as much as I had hoped. You can see them viewing the screen from an angle, but not straight on. The upper projector is my sons gaming projector, Planar DLP.


----------



## mtbdudex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott_R_K*  /t/561280/the-official-235-1-screen-picture-thread-add-your-pictures/90#post_22527368
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CAVX*  /t/561280/the-official-235-1-screen-picture-thread-add-your-pictures/90#post_21774013
> 
> 
> Alan's instructions for this thread was for posting pics only and whilst I know it good to praise the work done, I started THIS thread for that exact purpose so this one does not become locked again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mark ,
> 
> Looks like your Link has been deleted . If you can find it and re-post that would be great !
> 
> Scott..................
Click to expand...


Since this thread was started in 2005, then locked in 2009, and re-opened up in 2011 maybe a change to the "don't post comments" is ok now?

7+years is a long time.


after all, its nice to make and read comments on peoples nice HT's scope set-up, generates more traffic / hits for AVS ad revenue .....

Having a 2nd thread for discussion of posts in this thread frankly is not efficient and a PIA....my 0.02....


----------



## GetGray

I think comments are fine, too. What we don't want to do is go off on 3 page tangents unrelated to the Orig T. Things aren't getting locked like they used to. I haven't seen one locked since the site changes. Which frankly, I'm pleased to see.


----------



## GetGray

That said, nice theater Mike.


----------



## lansilee

  

 

 

 


2.35:1 133


----------



## Kelvin1965S

I need to do some work to improve my room (some kind of drop down black velvet side curtains and ceiling cover from a pelmet) however this is my set up as it stands today. It's a JVC X35 and Isco II lens using a Lumagen Mini3D for calibration and scaling. I use the lens memory function in the X35 so that for 1.85:1 viewing I remove the lens and the lens memory zooms slightly to fill the screen height. I've made side masks using simple clip on black velvet panels which I'll edit this post to add a picture of later.


My screen is a 112" wide 2.35:1 Beamax tab tensioned electric 1.5 gain screen. No texture to speak and the slight gain helps a little with side wall reflections, but the viewing cone isn't restrictive like my previous Greywolf II screen was.


I made the floating shelf myself by welding up a metal frame that could take my weight when installed (partly goes into the wall like a counterbalance) then covered it with MDF and painted it to match the wall.


----------



## blastermaster

Dude, that looks awesome! Nice work. I really like the black back wall - a nice contrast. I'm also suffering from lens envy.


----------



## R Harkness

Very nice Kelvin1965S.


Regarding the size of your screen: I know the mantra for home theater projection in these forums is often "Bigger Is Always Better," but the variable image size set up I use leads me to disagree. There's always some level of sacrifice in terms of image quality as you blow the image up, even with 1080p. Although I can go bigger up to 125" wide or so (and certainly do so sometimes) I often find myself gravitating to my *112" wide* pre-set width for scope movies. It seems to be a real sweet spot in terms of feeling large and cinematic, while maximizing image density, clarity, contrast and over all image quality. (At least with the JVC projectors I've owned).


----------



## Kelvin1965S

Thanks for your comments Rich & Blastermaster. I can't go any smaller from my throw (over 6 metres from lens to screen) so 112" is the smallest size that works with the lens (JVC at absolute min zoom). In fact a Sony VW50ES wouldn't work due to image size being too big from my throw, so I had to cross it off my list of potential demos when I recently upgraded from the HD350 I had before. Due to the 1.5 gain I can easily hit 15fL even with the iris closed to -8/9 for scope viewing so I'm close to maximum contrast combined with my long throw. I just need to extend that pelmet forwards to incorperate the drop down black velvet curtains to emulate your set up.


Of course there are times when I wish it was bigger, but as you can see there really isn't much room to go larger.


----------



## Mfusick

Some great looking theaters in this thread !


----------



## jason4vu

Here is mine


----------



## RobZ

148 in Dalite HP 2.8, single row of seating at 11 ft viewing distance


----------



## KBMAN

gotta darken your side walls, bra







otherwise, VERY KICKASS


----------



## RobZ

I was going to do a grey suede paint on the walls but the blackness of the Tricorn Flat Black on the screenwall and ceilings has convinced me to go darker on the sidewalls. The room will be nearly a black hole within a week or so.







Also going to add another PB13 Ultra up front. BTW, the screen was purchased from another AVSer for around $400. Its nearly 10 years old and has never been used until this year. Its the Da Snap version so no velvet and there are a few spots on the right of the screen that look to be rubbed off coating (looks like dirt when watching a bright white scene). I may eventually replace it but I'm hesitant to go from a high gain down to something less even though I'm not taking full advantage of the gain (projectors mounted at the top portion of the screen).


----------



## bass addict

Finally got my anamorphic setup finished. I can't believe what an improvement this made over my old 1.78 setup.


Old Screen: 85" wide 1.78 doable board

New Screen: 120" wide 2.35 Seymour AV

Projector: Mits HC9000

Lens: Panamorph FVX200


----------



## MYHOMETHEATER

  


Here is mine 125" dia Stewart studiotek 130


----------



## MYHOMETHEATER

   


Here is a pic of it in action


----------



## tgm1024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jason4vu*  /t/561280/the-official-235-1-screen-picture-thread-add-your-pictures/100_100#post_23402203


 

You have GOT to be kidding me!  I thought you had photoshopped this thing in at first.

 

Looks like you're watching a movie on board the starship Enterprise...WOW!


----------



## MrsMiniver

Wow, I have to say that there are some impressive common height home theaters posted in this thread. Very impressive.


----------



## Hector.B

  

Here is my 2.40 aspect ratio screen from Carada. It's 104"diagonally.


----------



## DrZaus

  


My Screen Innovations SolarHD4K 160" 235:1 via Sony HS50ES & Lumagen. photo take 24 feet away with my Samsung Galaxy Note, I'll install my Darbee this friday and take the image again with a DSLR for justification.. Awesome picture quality..


----------



## tgm1024


You guys are depressing me.  I've been holding off on even mounting my TV on the wall because of much a perfectionist I am and how 1/100th of a degree off things bug me.  And there you guys go redesigning the universe.  Man oh man.


----------



## Hector.B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrZaus*  /t/561280/the-official-235-1-screen-picture-thread-add-your-pictures/120#post_23738925
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Screen Innovations SolarHD4K 160" 235:1 via Sony HS50ES & Lumagen. photo take 24 feet away with my Samsung Galaxy Note, I'll install my Darbee this friday and take the image again with a DSLR for justification.. Awesome picture quality..



Avengers is 1.78:1 how is it filling your 2.35 aspect ratio screen? Did you stretch it?


----------



## DrZaus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hector.B*  /t/561280/the-official-235-1-screen-picture-thread-add-your-pictures/120#post_23739423
> 
> 
> Avengers is 1.78:1 how is it filling your 2.35 aspect ratio screen? Did you stretch it?


Yes, it was stretched with the lumagen in the 235:1 aspect ratio and the manual stretch via projector to fit the screen







I can switch back to 16:9 in a sec by pressing the remote on the lumagen.


----------



## Mike Garrett

The non linear stretch mode on the Lumagen does a much better job than you would expect such a feature to do.


----------



## jason4vu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tgm1024*  /t/561280/the-official-235-1-screen-picture-thread-add-your-pictures/120#post_23735823
> 
> 
> You have GOT to be kidding me!  I thought you had photoshopped this thing in at first.
> 
> 
> Looks like you're watching a movie on board the starship Enterprise...WOW!


Thanks! My wife and I put in a lot of tedious work on that star ceiling.


----------



## mtbdudex

Here's an update to my 130" diag Scope HT (or UltraWide or 2.35:1 or ??) - full 11.3 via Denon 4520CI + Emotiva amp, and added fronts/wides for 11 mains/center/surrounds and 3 subs for LFE give a 11.3 set-up

(I have the IB 4 x 15" line array on Sub1 and both 18" and 15" SI cubes on Sub2, so technically a 11.2 I guess).

Those 18" and 15" SI drivers in sealed cab's along front wall and side wall help flatten the in room response in my 2 row, 8 seat, 11.3 HT.


The panaroma stitching in PSE made the curved look to the ceiling acoustic clouds, they are straight in real world.


----------



## Peter M

My unusual 3:1 screen ...

 


170" diag at 2.35:1


Cheers,


----------



## tgm1024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Peter M*  /t/561280/the-official-235-1-screen-picture-thread-add-your-pictures/100_100#post_23753646
> 
> 
> My unusual 3:1 screen ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 170" diag at 2.35:1
> 
> 
> Cheers,


 

Looks beautiful, but IRL on the days you decide to use all of it for displaying, is it uncomfortable to see even a 2.35:1 film cropped down to that relative height?  You've made my 16:9 look like a square box.  Yours is at 16:5.333.


----------



## Josh Z

  


8' wide, 2.35:1. Not as large as some here, but it works for me.


----------



## nashou66

CRT based two VDC marquee's Blended on a 2.4 aspect ratio Hurley unity gain screen.


Still have not worked on focus .



Angels and Demons

 

 











Nashou!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peter M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tgm1024*  /t/561280/the-official-235-1-screen-picture-thread-add-your-pictures/100_50#post_23754296
> 
> 
> Looks beautiful, but IRL on the days you decide to use all of it for displaying, is it uncomfortable to see even a 2.35:1 film cropped down to that relative height?  You've made my 16:9 look like a square box.  Yours is at 16:5.333.



I don't crop anything ... the whole screen is never used. I went 3:1 because of LR speaker placement considerations.


Cheers,


----------



## nashou66

A little clip i did with my iPhone to show those who do not know exactly how Blending works.





nashou


----------



## tgm1024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nashou66*  /t/561280/the-official-235-1-screen-picture-thread-add-your-pictures/100_100#post_23765642
> 
> 
> A little clip i did with my iPhone to show those who do not know exactly how Blending works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nashou


 

I didn't know this could be pulled off at home so well.  I'm surprised that the transition point isn't evident.  The human eye is incredibly sensitive to stationary light non uniformity (fixed to a spot on the screen), particularly when you have a moving image background.  Perhaps it's the crummy resolution I'm watching this at over here, but aside from the weird saturation pulsing on the skin tones, I don't see a thing.


----------



## tgm1024


It reminds me of how accurate they have to be to get direct lighting backlight or the light guides for edge lights in LCDs to overlap properly.  Even on high end devices they botch it occasionally.


----------



## nashou66

The blend zone can be seen in certain scenes , especially the higher % white scenes like in Oblivion pictures you can see it. the issue is that none of the

Edge Blending companies want to add point specific Gamma in the blend zone. If they added say an adjustment for each IRE at a 21 point step it be totally seamless .


Athnaasios


----------



## tgm1024


You mean a per-pixel gamma LUT of some kind?  Or perhaps a per vertical line?


----------



## nashou66

The Tv-One units do have a gamma adjustment for the blend zone , but you know how hard it is to match the gamma level at each IRE between two Projectors .

It is very very hard, and with CRT you have to deal with the drop of of brightness on the edges. So if they changed the Global Blend Zone gamma adjustment they now all

use and add 10 or 20 pouts for each IRE, like 5%, 10% 20% all the way to 100% then the blend

zone would truly be invisible. It be even better to add that to RGB % intensities as well, but that is pushing it










I know it can be done but getting some one to do it is the tricky part.


Athanasios


----------



## Isantus

  
 


Still a work in progress but loving everything so far.


Here is the equipment list:


JVC RS4810 projector

Denon X4000 AVR

Polk RTI series in 7.2 configuration

Carada Brilliant White 144" 2.35 Criterion screen

24TB HTPC

Panasonic Blu Ray

PS3

Apple TV

AT&T Uverse


Future plans:

Emotiva XPA-5

Curtains

9.3 speaker setup (near field subwoofer for first row

Media closet to have all equipment out of the room


Loving the pictures on this thread. It has given me so many ideas and really convinced me that 2.35 is the way to go. I would love to hear everyone's opinion on my set up.


----------



## youthman

[quote name="Isantus" I would love to hear everyone's opinion on my set up.[/quote]

It looks good but it would be much easier to see if your photos were larger than 120 pixels wide.


----------



## rowdyt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Isantus*  /t/561280/the-official-235-1-screen-picture-thread-add-your-pictures/150#post_23807684
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a work in progress but loving everything so far.
> 
> 
> Here is the equipment list:
> 
> 
> JVC RS4810 projector
> 
> Denon X4000 AVR
> 
> Polk RTI series in 7.2 configuration
> 
> Carada Brilliant White 144" 2.35 Criterion screen
> 
> 24TB HTPC
> 
> Panasonic Blu Ray
> 
> PS3
> 
> Apple TV
> 
> AT&T Uverse
> 
> 
> Future plans:
> 
> Emotiva XPA-5
> 
> Curtains
> 
> 9.3 speaker setup (near field subwoofer for first row
> 
> Media closet to have all equipment out of the room
> 
> 
> Loving the pictures on this thread. It has given me so many ideas and really convinced me that 2.35 is the way to go. I would love to hear everyone's opinion on my set up.


Isantus, I sent you a PM. I'm interested to find out a couple things about your setup. Looks awesome, BTW.


----------



## Isantus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *youthman*  /t/561280/the-official-235-1-screen-picture-thread-add-your-pictures/150#post_23809492
> 
> 
> [quote name="Isantus" I would love to hear everyone's opinion on my set up.


It looks good but it would be much easier to see if your photos were larger than 120 pixels wide.







[/quote]


Not sure how to post larger pictures as I selected for it to post the largest size available. It seems I can figure out the HT stuff but I can't figure out how to post pictures regarding it.


----------



## rmclain73

  
 
 
 
 


Pics feature Star Wars de-specialized 2.5 (720p AVCHD)


Been meaning to post these for a bit now. This room is still very much a work in progress. Got a lot done this summer, but as you all know life gets in the way. It is very much a functioning room that we enjoy, but still has some way to go.


120" Carada 2.35 screen with 1.0 gain

Epson 8350 projector (zooming)

Lumagen Radiance Mini-3D processor

Pioneer VSX 1020k

Polk Monitors 65T

Polk C25

Former owner installed in-wall surrounds by polk. Not sure of the model, but they do the job very nicely!


Room measures 21.75 long, 13.25 wide, and 7.5 high. Black wall is painted with theatrical production black. Very, very flat and sucks up all overspill.


I am coming from a much smaller room and have been adding new pieces throughout the summer. At Christmas I need to upgrade my old 8" sub. Next year the plan is to replace ceiling tiles with black ones, and redo a better lighting scheme. I would like to add a riser in the back with a small wet bar in the corner. At that point I will build a shelving unit in the back as well to house all the equipment. Black curtains are being made as we speak to assist with masking, and to add a nice effect to the front wall.


----------



## R Harkness

Looks terrific...


...except, dude, you go to all that trouble to create a black screen wall and then throw on white AC outlets?


Or, are darker AC covers on the to-do-list?


----------



## rmclain73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R Harkness*  /t/561280/the-official-235-1-screen-picture-thread-add-your-pictures/150#post_23852549
> 
> 
> Looks terrific...
> 
> 
> ...except, dude, you go to all that trouble to create a black screen wall and then throw on white AC outlets?
> 
> 
> Or, are darker AC covers on the to-do-list?



OF COURSE!!!


Just have not had a chance to make it to Home Depot yet, and the few times I have been there I forgot to get them.


----------



## johnesch


I notice that everybody sets up their projection screens with the bottom at waist height or above.

 

I prefer placing the bottom of the screen at 100mm above "floor level", which creates a much more immersive experience with the picture. You are on the edge of the field in football games, with the best seat in the house on all plays.

 

I build Cinemas in townships and rural areas in South Africa, and also have a Home Cinema/Theatre installation company.

 

John


----------



## R Harkness




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rmclain73*  /t/561280/the-official-235-1-screen-picture-thread-add-your-pictures/150#post_23855211
> 
> 
> OF COURSE!!!
> 
> 
> Just have not had a chance to make it to Home Depot yet, and the few times I have been there I forgot to get them.



Good stuff. I figured so.


----------



## R Harkness




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnesch*  /t/561280/the-official-235-1-screen-picture-thread-add-your-pictures/150#post_23856534
> 
> 
> I notice that everybody sets up their projection screens with the bottom at waist height or above.
> 
> 
> I prefer placing the bottom of the screen at 100mm above "floor level", which creates a much more immersive experience with the picture. You are on the edge of the field in football games, with the best seat in the house on all plays.
> 
> 
> I build Cinemas in townships and rural areas in South Africa, and also have a Home Cinema/Theatre installation company.
> 
> 
> John



I also favor a fairly low-set screen, finding it more immersive. I put mine as low as it could go (Only limited by my center channel which is low to the ground). Occasionally some people upon just walking into the room (especially those interested in home theater) remark "do you really like the screen that low?" Then I say, sit down on the sofa and lets watch something." As soon as the picture comes on and the image is perfectly at eye level, drawing you right in, they get it.


----------



## nashou66

mine is about 22 inches up.


CRT Blend set up.


 
 
 
 
 
 
 



Athanasios


----------



## johnesch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R Harkness*  /t/561280/the-official-235-1-screen-picture-thread-add-your-pictures/150#post_23858211
> 
> 
> I also favor a fairly low-set screen, finding it more immersive. I put mine as low as it could go (Only limited by my center channel which is low to the ground). Occasionally some people upon just walking into the room (especially those interested in home theater) remark "do you really like the screen that low?" Then I say, sit down on the sofa and lets watch something." As soon as the picture comes on and the image is perfectly at eye level, drawing you right in, they get it.


I place my centre speakers above the screen. I figure it's got dialogue and the mouth on muff actors it's at the top of the body.

I also double up on my speakers in the cinemas to give a better spread of each of the 9 channels. Cinema dimensions 12m by 5m by 3m high. Seats tiered up 100mm per row. 10 rows of 6 seats = 60 seats.


----------



## johnesch

We are building 1200 (yes thousand) mini Cinemas in townships all over South Africa. It will create 32 thousand jobs and a 46% increase in income generated for film makers.


----------



## biliam1982




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnesch*  /t/561280/the-official-235-1-screen-picture-thread-add-your-pictures/150#post_23859153
> 
> 
> We are building 1200 (yes thousand) mini Cinemas in townships all over South Africa. It will create 32 thousand jobs and a 46% increase in income generated for film makers.



Are these going to be DCI compliant projectors?


Or what's the business model, Blu Ray's, Satellite feed?


----------



## johnesch






 

Thanks for the interest and the questions,

 

We are using standard NEC LED projectors. We are busy working on going to "Glasses Free 3D" in conjunction with a prof at University of Johannesburg's Video Dept.

 

We are placing the movies onto a hard drive which is locked inside a safe with a Media Player. (only HDMI output, to prevent piracy).  No BluRay or DVD players and no network access to the media stream by the cinemas.  The cinema can only "play" any movie they choose which is already on the media system.  Media system is updated by the Holding Company, - me.

 

The Sound System is Onkyo 9.2 THX with doubled speakers on each channel.  Surround Sound is Awesome in the Cinema due to the acoustics being totally neutral. You can talk to each other at normal voice level, from the front to the far back corner of the cinema.   

 

See www.facebook.com/reagilecinema .

 

Remember, its a Job Creation Project for poor people in South Africa, and an education centre, and a Policing centre, and an Aid Centre, with 5 x 3m outdoor screens in front of a 12m x 5m stage situated on the roof.

The Outdoor screens are used for "Free" Sports, News and Movies & Shorts created by the Local community film makers.

 

We are just trying to get around the corruption by certain individuals in government departments. (Only question they have is "Whats in it for ME ?).

 

John


----------



## GetGray

Hey guys, you are WAY off topic here. Go back and read post one for instructions on what this thread is for. It used to be managed and limited, and would still be except the manager left.


Please limit posts to showing your theater. To discuss a theater, start a new thread and there you can have a robust conversation about the details.


Please delete the off-topic posts as I will this one later...


If you don't and don't follow these rules, the thread will become something else. Please help us preserve it's quality.


Rules:


This thread is now open allowing you to post your 235:1 cinema.

Please follow these rules to avoid having your post removed without warning.


1. No more then 4 pictures.

2. Please include a system description.

3. If you have a build out thread or site it is ok to supply a link.

4. No sales or politics of any kind. Keep thread strictly on topic.

5. Keep it short and sweet.

6. No replies. For posting of your 235:1 theater only.


----------



## GetGray

And... This is about showing your 2.35 theater, it is not a screen shot thread. PLEASE, start a new thread, for same...


----------



## Mike Lang


Give it a day or two & them PM me what posts numbers still need a purge.


----------



## johnesch

Sorry guys. Enthusiasm got the better of me.

Cannot find where to delete.


----------



## jaydillyo

JVC HD-250 Zoomed

Focupix 96" Diagonal 2.35:1

(See signature for complete list of equipment)

 

 

 


There's nothing like watching a movie the way it was meant to be. You can see my tiny 26" TV, to the left of the stand, that I move when I use the projector. Sure makes the projector screen seem huge in comparison.


----------



## eXa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nashou66*  /t/561280/the-official-235-1-screen-picture-thread-add-your-pictures/120#post_23765642
> 
> 
> A little clip i did with my iPhone to show those who do not know exactly how Blending works.
> 
> 
> *snip*
> 
> 
> nashou



Thats cool. The only thing i noticed was a slight color shift from one projector to the other. The right one seemes a tad greener?


----------



## Cristobal

  
 
 

[I  


Here is our home cinema. (Please excuse the cruddy quality of these cell phone pictures.) We moved to the US in 2011 and I had to dismantle my big screen set up and sell it all off in the move. As of last December I am back up and running! I almost have it how I want it, there are still a few details I have to iron out (like vertical stretch for BD-J 3D discs) but otherwise I am satisfied. The last thing I added was a pair of black velvet side panels for 16:9 content. I’m surprised at how much they improve the viewing experience.

System description:

Da-Lite High Power 2.4 144” x 60”

DIY side masking for 1.85:1

Sony VPL-HW50ES

Prismasonic H-FE1500-R

DENON AVR-X4000

Phillips BDP 7500 Blu-ray Player (for subtitle shift)

PS4 (for region A)

PS3 (for region B)

LR: Ascend Acoustics Sierra Tower w/ RAAL

C: Ascend Acoustics Sierra Horizon w/RAAL

S: Ascend Acoustics CBM-170 SE x 2

SB: Ascend Acoustics CBM-170 SE x 2

SUB: Seaton Sound SubMersive HP+ master/slave combo

and about 1300 Blu-rays


----------



## foraye

Nice Setup!


----------



## Mike Garrett

Re-worked my projector setup. Used to have the projector shelf mounted. Now using a Chief RPMA020 mount. Made a custom plate to attached the Prismasonic slide using 3/8" thick aluminum plate and some 1/4" thick 2" wide aluminum channel. Works very well. Everything is rock solid.  
 


I need to touch up my ceiling where I took down the old offset mount that went to my son's gaming projector. Here is what the front of the room looks like:
 

Scope with masking open.

 

16:9 with masking closed.


Added:

The wall panels are actually dark gray. The black walls and my photography skills (lack of) make them look almost white.


----------



## mtbdudex

Very nice DIY work there AVS 5!

Another alum slide, sweet.



Via my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Garrett




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtbdudex*  /t/561280/the-official-235-1-screen-picture-thread-add-your-pictures/150#post_24311419
> 
> 
> Very nice DIY work there AVS 5!
> 
> Another alum slide, sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> Via my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk



Thank you.


----------



## Yzfbossman

I was taking some pictures....and thought I would do a screen shot:

 

 


EPSON 6020


My build thread:
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1465533/like-a-boss-theater-build


----------



## Brian Fineberg

here ya go! finally able to post in this thread! unfinished basement (soon to be dedicated ht room) 130" diagonal 2.35 DIY white millskin over black millskin


----------



## jeffleonard

Here's a look at my new-ish theater built in fall 2013. 

150" 2.35 curved Seymour screen. Projector is Sony HW50-ES and a Prismasonic Lens. Scaling with a Lumagen Mini3d.


----------



## Signs

I've just added a TV to the cinema room for xbox gaming 






.


----------



## Josh Z

What the hey. Here are pics of my scope theater with Dolby Atmos.


----------



## RobZ

Here's my room:
136.5 inch wide 2.40:1 Da Lite HD Progressive 1.3 Cinema Contour
JVC RS4910
Panamorph UH480
Klipsch THX Ultra 2 (3 LCR, 4 surround)
Two SVS PB13 Ultras
Two Hsu MBM 12
Onkyo TX-NR3008
Oppo BDP-93 & Toshiba HD DVD


----------



## youthman

Beautiful setup you have there Rob! Digging the custom mounts on the THX Ultra2's.


----------



## RapalloAV

youthman said:


> Beautiful setup you have there Rob! Digging the custom mounts on the THX Ultra2's.




I too use the Klipsch THX Ultras and four SVS PB13Us under the stage.


----------



## RobZ

youthman said:


> Beautiful setup you have there Rob! Digging the custom mounts on the THX Ultra2's.


Thank You. I wish I could say that they are Sound Anchors but they are actually center channel stands filled with lead.


----------



## RobZ

RapalloAV said:


> I too use the Klipsch THX Ultras and four SVS PB13Us under the stage.


I need to PM you with some suggestions then! I'm considering adding another pair of Ultras.


----------



## RapalloAV

RobZ said:


> I need to PM you with some suggestions then! I'm considering adding another pair of Ultras.



I have 13 Ultras in the room but sadly still cant use them all with the current Atmos/Auro 3D setups.


----------



## RobZ

RapalloAV said:


> I have 13 Ultras in the room but sadly still cant use them all with the current Atmos/Auro 3D setups.


My initial reacton was  until I realized you're talking about Klipsch Ultras and not SVS Ultras. 
Once I upgrade to ATMOS I'll probably add in ceiling THX Ultras but for now I'm consudering SVS PB13 Ultras (two more) vs. a swap of my SVS for a pair of Submersives or Captivators (sealed).


----------



## Brian Fineberg




----------



## F12Bwth

Here is the full thread I posted about the screen http://www.avsforum.com/forum/110-d...5-104-borderless-scope-mechanical-screen.html 


















Running an Epson 8350 off a windows PC
Tascam PA-R200 7.2 Receiver
Speakers Vary as I review them
In the pictures are the Martin Logan LX16's. They sit atop a pair of Martin Logan Dynamo 300 8" powered subs I turned into speaker stands. 
The PSA V1500 is currently in use as the .1 (.2 will come later)
Center is an orphaned Fluance SX6 bookshelf. Rears are Micca MB42x










Anyone who is anyone has a screenshot with the Fifth Element on screen.










Not sure if Evangelion 3.33 is the first 2.35:1 native Anime but it certainly shows off a Scope screen.


----------



## drjay71

My 2.35 setup

Screen Innovations 2.35:1 pure white screen 133" diagonal 
JVC X500R projector 4K e-shift 1080p projector
Jamo THX LCR speakers 
Paradigm AMS 150R-30 surround speakers. 
Oppo 103D Blu-Ray player
Lumagen Radiance Mini 3D
Apple TV
Verizon Fios DVR
Control 4 HC800
Onkyo TXNR-636 AVR


----------



## drjay71




----------



## JamesVG81

My 138 inch Elite AT screen.


----------



## coolrda

Josh Z said:


> What the hey. Here are pics of my scope theater with Dolby Atmos.


Have you ever thought about adding some more speaker. Don't cheat yourself there.


----------



## Josh Z

coolrda said:


> Have you ever thought about adding some more speaker. Don't cheat yourself there.


I've actually upgraded some of those speakers since those photos were taken. Same number overall, though.


----------



## rxman

235:1 ???.. would be really wide horizontally and really narrow vertically  235 inches wide and 1 inch tall!


----------



## bouf0010

Silver Ticket 115" Silver screen
Benq HC1200

LR - Klipsch Heresy II
C - Klipsch Heresy III
Surrounds - Klipsch RS42
2x UM-18 22s up front
1x IXL MK2 behind the couch

Marantz SR6008
2x Alesis RA500 for LRC
Sanway FP10000Q for Subs

Custom built HTPC


----------



## rav7ks

Here's my room.
144inch 2.35:1 screen.
This is my second setup with the old one being a 118inch 2.35:1 screen.
I left the old screen and projector with the other house. 
Next upgrade is dolby atoms.


----------



## TMcG

F12Bwth said:


>



Not a single 'eff' was given by the cat when that screen was being lowered down.


----------



## kmhvball

Here's my room:
- 132 inch wide 2.35:1, Falcon Vision HD, AT screen
- JVC RS4910
- Klipsch KL/KS-7800-THX in wall speakers (9 total)
- Two 11 cubic foot ported DIY, UXL-18" subs










I purchased the Screen material, with Grommets installed and made my own '2-in-1', screen wall surround and screen frame:


----------



## DavidHir

Here's my set-up:



Entire room painted with Rosco Supersaturated black velour paint
Protostar on side walls adjacent to screen
Black "tuxedo" carpet

2:35 Stewart StudioTek 100 screen (108" wide)
JVC RS4810 (zoom method)
Oppo 103D Blu-ray player
Denon X3000 7.1 receiver
Definitive Technology StudioMonitor 55s for fronts
Definitive Technology ProMonitor 1000s for all four rears
Hsu 15" sub (VTF15)
Audio and video pro-calibrated by Chad B
*For some reason there is a green tint in the image, but is really not there.


----------



## peliculero

Hello, my set-up:

*projector Optma HD20 + anamorphic lens (H.U.M)
*BLURAY PLAYER PHILIPS BD5500 3D.
*BLURAY PLAYER LG BD560.
*MEDIA PLAYER PHILIPS 5500.
*BLURAY PLAYER SONY BD S350
*receiver Kenwood krf-v5560 dolby digital,prologic II, DTS. FTC 100 watts x 2.
*speaker front left&rigth Technics sb-ta 210 8 ohm input power 200 w (music) 100 w din.
*surround speakers Technics 110 watts.
*central speaker Technics 110 watts.
*Projector 35mm "Mignon".
*Projector 16mm EIKI EX4400P.
*screen diy and masking diy.





































photos from my phone.:frown::frown:


----------



## mhconley

My 138" scope setup in our family room:









Martin


----------



## SeanCJ

Lets bring this back to life. Any new pics?


----------



## CAVX

Whilst I love the fully dedicated builds, it is always good to see ways people get around setting up their CIH systems in a standard lounge room. 

For a time prior to 2010, I rented a town house and therefore had to work out ways to make it work in the space I had.










This is from 2009. Not perfect and not as good as I have today, but it worked.


----------



## jason4vu

Here is mine....160 inch wide falcon


----------



## Spyderturbo007

Mine is a little inept compared to some of these, but here is my 125" AT Silver Ticket.

Everything under the soffit, including the ceiling, is velvet wrapped panels covering 1" Linacoustic. It creates an awesome black hole.

The theater isn't done yet, but I did mount the projector to see how it looked.


----------



## gtorresn

Mopar_Mudder said:


> Shown in this order
> CLOSED
> 4:3
> 16:9
> 2.4


Great!!


----------



## madermat

that is super cool


----------



## Mopar_Mudder

I don't know if I ever posted the videos in this thread.


----------



## SXRDISBEST

130" 2.40:1 diy using Screen Tight and Carl's flexiwhite. $125 total!


----------



## cravej

Here's my small home theater nook about 12' x 12'. I was able to sink the projector into the wall, which got me a throw distance of about 11'9". That just barely allowed me to fill a 115" 2.35:1 screen.

I made the mistake of picking Tron Legacy for my first movie, which switches the aspect ratio for a few scenes, but the epson makes zooming between the two fairly quick and painless. I still need some furniture, but I'm really happy with the whole setup.


----------



## tractng

SXRDISBEST said:


> 130" 2.40:1 diy using Screen Tight and Carl's flexiwhite. $125 total!


Is screen tight a frame?


----------



## SXRDISBEST

tractng said:


> Is screen tight a frame?


It's actually a screen porch installation system sold at Home Depot and Lowes. I have a thread about my build. Check it out! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## tractng

SXRDISBEST said:


> It's actually a screen porch installation system sold at Home Depot and Lowes. I have a thread about my build. Check it out!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Just found it.


----------



## abs

SXRDISBEST said:


> 130" 2.40:1 diy using Screen Tight and Carl's flexiwhite. $125 total!


Did your fabric come on a roll or folded? Mine is folded and I'm just wondering when I get round to building the screen will the folds come out? 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## SXRDISBEST

abs said:


> Did your fabric come on a roll or folded? Mine is folded and I'm just wondering when I get round to building the screen will the folds come out?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


I ordered it rolled. I think you should be fine as long as it's well stretched. Give it a few days at least. If it still has creases in the worst areas, you can take a hair dryer to it lightly and it might help get them out. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## abs

My competed effort. 11ft wide 2.40 fixed screen with a second 9ft electric screen in the ceiling. (Pic 3 the room hadn't been painted at this point, hence the reflection on the wall)

Screen was a DIY effort, fabric from Carls place with black velvet border (about £120) in total.









Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## ScopeFan

This is my 240 cm (95") diagonal 2.35:1 screen. Projector is the Panasonic PT-AT6000 with automatic 2.35:1 detection zoom!
The theater also features Dolby Atmos now!


----------



## Ladeback

SXRDISBEST said:


> 130" 2.40:1 diy using Screen Tight and Carl's flexiwhite. $125 total!


So did the material come in a 16:9 and you cut it down to 2.40:1? From what I see on his site it is either 4:3 or 16:9.


----------



## LFE Junkie

Info in signature


----------



## petexian

I am using my JVC DLA-X790 projector with an Anamoprhic lens and need to switch between A mode and B mode for 2.35:1 and 16:9 Everything works fine for my Oppo and DVR. When I use my 4K Roku and 4K Apple TV the Anam mode is grayed out and is in the Off mode. Both the Roku and Apple TV are set up and tested as 4K. Any idea why the ananmorphic mode selection is grayed out?


----------



## CAVX

Thought I might add some recent pictures of my cinema. It has become a bit of prop room (big boys toys) as well now. 

I'm still using the AT screen since late 2006. In 2010, I was giving the opportunity to build a new dedicated home cinema and built it based in the screen I had at the time. In retrospect, I would have made the room a trapezoid and turned it 180 when I got a bigger screen. It is still cool because it is wall to wall. 

Projector is still BenQ W6000. Not sure which projector I will upgrade to. I should go JVC but I just like DLP. 
BD player is now OPPO 203 UHD player with 21:9 mode and HDR to SDR conversion. 
AVR is still a THX processed 7.1. LCR speakers became active in late 2010, so any upgrade needs pre-outs.

The room. 

Screen end.









It's all about that bass with 4 Peerless XLS drivers.









MK5, Projector, seating and Surrounds. I am in the planning stages of upgrading to ATMOS.









MK5 Anamorphic Lens.









My feeble UHD collection. I think I bother buying BDs anymore and just grow this collection.









Screen shot using the HDR to SDR conversion of the UHD of Blade Runner 2049.









Sent from my CPH1701 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbdudex

^^ nicely done CAVX



petexian said:


> I am using my JVC DLA-X790 projector with an Anamoprhic lens and need to switch between A mode and B mode for 2.35:1 and 16:9 Everything works fine for my Oppo and DVR. When I use my 4K Roku and 4K Apple TV the Anam mode is grayed out and is in the Off mode. Both the Roku and Apple TV are set up and tested as 4K. Any idea why the ananmorphic mode selection is grayed out?



The JVC’s won’t do anamorphic stretch for 4k60 sources... 
I’ve also found that out, as I have a RS400.
They handle 4k24 source material fine



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAVX

mtbdudex said:


> ^^ nicely done CAVX


Thank you. I am liking it and can't wait to upgrade. Not sure what will happen first - ATMOS or 4K?





mtbdudex said:


> The JVC’s won’t do anamorphic stretch for 4k60 sources...
> I’ve also found that out, as I have a RS400.
> They handle 4k24 source material fine


If you don't already have one, get the OPPO 203. You get a 21:9 mode (both VS and HS) and tone mapping for HDR (this in itself is amazing). I don't have any 2160/60P sources, but I am lead to believe this mode works on them as well as all those PITA, JAVA encrypted 3D BDs that would not scale in the older players (103/103D) via the Vertical Stretch mode.


----------



## biliam1982

CAVX said:


> Thank you. I am liking it and can't wait to upgrade. Not sure what will happen first - ATMOS or 4K?
> 
> If you don't already have one, get the OPPO 203. You get a 21:9 mode (both VS and HS) and tone mapping for HDR (this in itself is amazing). I don't have any 2160/60P sources, but I am lead to believe this mode works on them as well as all those PITA, JAVA encrypted 3D BDs that would not scale in the older players (103/103D) via the Vertical Stretch mode.


Unfortunately I can confirm this is not the case. I sometimes cannot use the zoom function on the Oppo 203. My memory is bad but I'm pretty sure I've seen a 4K disc or two with this issue but definitely many BD's. 

BTW, nice room with all the "flare" scattered around! 

And that Anamorphic Lens looks massive! How much did that thing go for? Any info or threads on it?

I too love the DLP look. I have a JVC RS500 now but had a Sharp XV-Z30000 for many years.

Hopefully this fall they will have some more DLP options with lasers that are more refined. 

I spent many hours with a friend who has the Optoma 65 laser and it has a nice picture and very bright. And ANSI was great but on/off was still poor.

But honestly it needs more fine tuning. It felt weakly built, not very solid. Especially the Lens system. A little glitchy here and there and tons of RBE.


----------



## CAVX

biliam1982 said:


> Unfortunately I can confirm this is not the case. I sometimes cannot use the zoom function on the Oppo 203. My memory is bad but I'm pretty sure I've seen a 4K disc or two with this issue but definitely many BD's.


The 60Hz stuff?



biliam1982 said:


> BTW, nice room with all the "flare" scattered around!


I always considered replica props to be dust collectors, but then I got bit by the prop bug. 



biliam1982 said:


> And that Anamorphic Lens looks massive! How much did that thing go for? Any info or threads on it?


It is the Aussiemorphic Lens MK5. It is HUGE at 9" dia and weighs in at 6.2KG! 



biliam1982 said:


> I too love the DLP look. I have a JVC RS500 now but had a Sharp XV-Z30000 for many years.
> 
> Hopefully this fall they will have some more DLP options with lasers that are more refined.
> 
> I spent many hours with a friend who has the Optoma 65 laser and it has a nice picture and very bright. And ANSI was great but on/off was still poor.
> 
> But honestly it needs more fine tuning. It felt weakly built, not very solid. Especially the Lens system. A little glitchy here and there and tons of RBE.


I have not been overly impressed with Optoma's UHD65. At this point, I'd go back to LCD with the Epson if I can't get a JVC. Lets hope lasers are the answer.


----------



## biliam1982

CAVX said:


> The 60Hz stuff?


Not sure. Think it was more to do with the way the discs are authored like Java and such.



CAVX said:


> I always considered replica props to be dust collectors, but then I got bit by the prop bug.


I bet that can be an expensive bug to have.



CAVX said:


> It is the Aussiemorphic Lens MK5. It is HUGE at 9" dia and weighs in at 6.2KG!


So you make these Lens' yourself? Are they in production or made to order or what? How much do they run for? You compared them to Panamorph's latest iterations?



CAVX said:


> I have not been overly impressed with Optoma's UHD65. At this point, I'd go back to LCD with the Epson if I can't get a JVC. Lets hope lasers are the answer.


This was the *UHZ*65 I saw. I agree they need to be refined but it really showed the great potential laser has. We were getting close to 450nits on his 100" 16:9 1.3 gain Stewart screen. HDR was awesome!

Hopefully this fall after CEDIA we'llsee a lot more laser models released!


----------



## CAVX

biliam1982 said:


> Not sure. Think it was more to do with the way the discs are authored like Java and such.


I was hoping OPPO had solved the JAVA issues. That was a real bug bear in 3D and CIH. Projectors like JVCs and Optoma could just scale anything. Other projectors didn't scale at all and then, neither could the older OPPOs because of the JAVA encoding. Why did they even use JAVA anyway?





biliam1982 said:


> I bet that can be an expensive bug to have.


Any form of collecting can be expensive. I still have a box of old laser discs. I'm sure I spent over 8 grand on those and I can't/don't even play them any more. 





biliam1982 said:


> So you make these Lens' yourself? Are they in production or made to order or what? How much do they run for? You compared them to Panamorph's latest iterations?


Yes I did. This started off as a DIY project in 2005 and grew into a world class product that is used on 4 continents. 
My units started out as prism based like Panamorph are today, and I moved to cylindrical (like ISCO) in 2009. 

The difference between prisms and cylindrical lenses is that cylindricals can be focused. Prism can not. 





biliam1982 said:


> This was the *UHZ*65 I saw. I agree they need to be refined but it really showed the great potential laser has. We were getting close to 450nits on his 100" 16:9 1.3 gain Stewart screen. HDR was awesome!
> 
> Hopefully this fall after CEDIA we'llsee a lot more laser models released!


New BenQ lasers coming soon. As much as I love DLP, I just think it might have just reached its end of life as good display tech. 

Technically, it should be able to do infinite colour space, but all the DLP projectors I have seen so far seem to be wedded to REC709. Even the amazing, RBE free LED unit I borrowed a few years ago had major limitations so far as on/off contrast etc. 

I think they need to lose the colour wheel and add in variable brightness/flickering lasers. The idea of the DMD is amazing, but lamps are not the way to go with this tech at this level.


----------



## CAVX

Dolby Vision = fun and games. We really need test patterns.

I started with my HDR 10 setting then upped both brightness and contrast. I used the black letter box bar against the black of space to set brightness pushing it as high as I could whilst keeping the black floor as dark as I could. 

I then used the scene where Kylo smashed his helmet and used the glass as a peak white pattern taking the white into crush, then pulling it back so the detail was bright but no crush or colour temp shift. I used his black outfit to check that black didn't shift. 

This is looking way better than the last time I viewed this.









Sent from my CPH1701 using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig Peer

Screen shots with the Panamorph Paladin DCR lens in place - scaled to 4096 x 2160 with the Lumagen Radiance Pro and JVC RS4500 projector, 128" diagonal Stewart StudioTek 130 screen -


----------



## Craig Peer

Screen shots with the Panamorph Paladin DCR lens in place - scaled to 4096 x 2160 with the Lumagen Radiance Pro and JVC RS4500 projector - a few more -


----------



## Craig Peer

A few more screen shots with the Panamorph Paladin DCR lens - scaled to 4096 x 2160 with the Lumagen Radiance Pro and JVC RS4500 projector, 128" diagonal Stewart StudioTek 130 screen -


----------



## Ladeback

@Craig Peer, awesome pictures and quality. Makes my 1080p setup look like really old technology.


----------



## Craig Peer

Ladeback said:


> @Craig Peer, awesome pictures and quality. Makes my 1080p setup look like really old technology.


Thank you! That is the double edge sword - I have 86 4K Blu - rays, but I also still have 486 Blu - rays. Some of them no longer look quite as shiny and sharp as I once thought they did. But I'm still a movie lover, so i just hope all my favorites get remastered on 4K some day. Looks like quite a few movies will be remastered this year.


----------



## CAVX

Ladeback said:


> @Craig Peer, awesome pictures and quality. Makes my 1080p setup look like really old technology.


Sorry for the long post. 

I still use an old BenQ W6000 and since adding the OPPO 203, have discovered a new way to lift the image quality. 
My pic is snapped with a camera phone. 

The DLP technology had never been able to produce black at black for a full field. It does nice blacks when there are bright images around the black parts. 

Whist Blu-ray has used rec709, the black level of video black is 7.5% or PC values of RGB16. HDR changed all that with blacks down to 0 and Dolby Vision throws yet another spanner in the works by disabling user controls. 

So what I wanted was a set up where I can change between SDR, HDR and Dolby Vision without having to change the projector settings. Is this even possible? Yes, as it turns out, it is. 

I cheated. My lamp is aging and becoming dull. HDR wants bright as does Dolby Vision. What I found was that DV disabled the OPPO controls but the projector controls still worked. 

My cheat was to go to the 4x3 mode and find the the limits for DV which are far greater than those for SDR. With a ramps and plugs test patterns for SDR , tipically whites start to crush around contrast of 51 and brightness 44. With Dolby Vision, I can take contrast to 70 and raise the brightness to 50 whilst keeping the black floor. Because there is no DV test pattern, I used the 4x3 mode and the black bars of the letterbox as my reference. I used the scene in SWTLJ where Kylo smashed his helmet and cross referenced it with the salt fields at the final battle. In the end contrast at 69 was the brightest with no crush. Brightness was a 50. Gamma of 2.4 was used based on results from other people doing a similar thing. 

For SDR and HDR, I used modes 1 and 2 of the user modes of the OPPO and both HDR and SDR test patterns to set bright and contrast in the player. 

With projector contrast at 69, I have had to pull OPPO contrast down to -16 but the pattern reveals white out past 4000nits. 

The BenQ can't display black to 0 so the best I can get is 2.5% for HDR with the 2% above video black bar being visible for SDR. 

My images are brighter than they have been for a while with no crushing of the whites. Blacks are deep. Because the whites are not close to 100nits, I have had to pull down the colour saturation to just take out the sunburn look of skin tones . DV looks fine or I would reduce projector colour and leave the OPPO control alone.









Sent from my CPH1701 using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig Peer

I'm still astounded at the added brightness with no hit on sharpness or clarity with this Panamorph Paladin DCR lens. I've repented from my wicked zooming days.


----------



## CAVX

Is it still prism based?


----------



## ScottAvery

That second Passengers shot looks really cool.


----------



## CAVX

ScottAvery said:


> That second Passengers shot looks really cool.


Clearly a better camera than the one built into my OPPO A57 phone. Maybe I need to break out the other camera and take RAW images again.


----------



## Craig Peer

CAVX said:


> Is it still prism based?


Shawn calls it " Patented cylindrical-prism anamorphic technology " - https://www.panamorph.com/home-theater-lens-options/


----------



## Craig Peer

CAVX said:


> Clearly a better camera than the one built into my OPPO A57 phone. Maybe I need to break out the other camera and take RAW images again.


I could not get 1/2 way decent screen shots until I bought a decent camera. In my case, a Canon G7X MKII. 

Funny, but until the recent bruhaha over Oppo stopping 4K Blu-ray player development, I had no idea Oppo even made phones !


----------



## Craig Peer

ScottAvery said:


> That second Passengers shot looks really cool.


Until adding the DCR lens and kicking the lumens up to 47 foot lamberts, that scene would be very hard to photograph. It would have been too dark other than in person. I like this one too -


----------



## CAVX

Craig Peer said:


> I could not get 1/2 way decent screen shots until I bought a decent camera. In my case, a Canon G7X MKII.
> 
> Funny, but until the recent bruhaha over Oppo stopping 4K Blu-ray player development, I had no idea Oppo even made phones !


And they make great phones too. And cheap. I had a Samsung S5 that I dropped and it was going to cost $250 to fix the screen. I go local Office Works and buy a brand new OPPO A57 for $295. It looks exactly like an APPLE but uses android, so the best of both worlds  Apparently they are smashing I-Pone sales in Asia.

Speaking of OPPO BD/UHD players, mine glitched last night for the first time. Right in the middle of STAR WARS THE LAST JEDI, it is paused and initially I thought I must have bumped the remote. It just would not play that chapter even after clearing persistent memory, physically removing the disc and cleaning that (even though it was clean) and restarting the player. I really hope just a one off glitch and not a sign of things to come. I am really liking this player.


----------



## Craig Peer

Some screen shots of " 3 Billboards " using the Panamorph Paladin DCR lens, Lumagen Radiance Pro to scale to 4096 and the JVC RS4500 projector ( and a 2.35:1 Stewart Studiotek 130 screen ) -


----------



## Craig Peer

Some screen shots of the 4K Blu-ray " the Greatest Showman " using the the Panamorph Paladin DCR lens / Lumagen Radiance Pro / JVC RS4500 projector ( and Stewart ST130 scope screen ) -


----------



## CAVX

Craig Peer said:


> Some screen shots of the 4K Blu-ray " the Greatest Showman " using the the Panamorph Paladin DCR lens / Lumagen Radiance Pro / JVC RS4500 projector ( and Stewart ST130 scope screen ) -


That was a great film.

Sent from my CPH1701 using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig Peer

CAVX said:


> That was a great film.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1701 using Tapatalk


I really enjoyed it, and it looked spectacular with my RS4500 and Paladin DCR lens, that's for sure.


----------



## Craig Peer

I think these screens shots of Guardians of the Galaxy 2 best shows what the Paladin DCR lens is doing for my scope picture. And the Radiance Pro scaling to 4096. The picture is just so good looking with the increased pixel density and 47 foot lamberts, it is addictive. Meaning that the only way I'm giving up the lens is from my cold, dead hands !


----------



## Craig Peer




----------



## Craig Peer

It really is like a 128" diagonal 2.35:1 flat panel TV - the brightness is great after years of dim projectors that were never bright enough !


----------



## Craig Peer

Screen shots of Gladiator on 4K Blu-ray, with my RS4500 and Panamorph paladin DCR lens. This movie looks great on 4K !


----------



## Craig Peer

A few more shots from " Gladiator " on 4K Blu-ray, with the JVC RS4500, Panamorph Paladin DCR lens and Lumagen Radiance Pro -


----------



## Craig Peer




----------



## ScopeFan

Impressive pictures! And you could realize the installation without any pincushion distortion?


----------



## ScottAvery

ScopeFan said:


> Impressive pictures! And you could realize the installation without any pincushion distortion?


 @Craig Peer is using a vertical compression design lens (Paladin) so there must be barrel distortion, inevitably, but I think he stated in another thread that it is negligible when used in the recommended throw range. I am sure he can chime in with measurements.


----------



## Craig Peer

ScopeFan said:


> Impressive pictures! And you could realize the installation without any pincushion distortion?


Extremely small amount of distortion, even though my throw is very short. I've been really pleased with the Paladin DCR lens. You can sometimes see the minor barrel distortion on my screen shots due to the fact I use an electric screen ( the black masking isn't nearly as dark as a fixed screen with black velvet ). Does not bother me in the least compared to the 38% increase in lumens, which makes HDR look amazing. More shots -


----------



## Craig Peer

The Matrix on 4K Blu-ray looks amazing. I know there are other good lenses out there, but this is the first lens I've used that I've been 100% pleased with. And the first vertical compression lens I've used.


----------



## Craig Peer

These shots are all taken with the DCR lens, and the RS4500 scaled to 4096 x 2160 with the Lumagen Radiance Pro -


----------



## Craig Peer

Fury looks more realistic and gritty on 4K Blu-ray for sure !


----------



## Craig Peer

Fine details and texture look more realistic too !


----------



## CAVX

Just revisiting an older Blu-ray









Sent from my CPH1701 using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig Peer

Screen shots from the 4K Blu-ray " Infinity War " , JVC RS4500 projector, Stewart StudioTek 130 screen, Panamorph Paladin DCR lens, Canon G7X MK II - auto setting -


----------



## Craig Peer

A few more -


----------



## Craig Peer

Great looking 4K Blu-ray !


----------



## Craig Peer

2001 : A Space Odyssey 4K Blu-ray,JVC RS4500 4K projector, Stewart Studiotek 130 screen, Panamorph Paladin DCR anamorphic lens. Damn good 4K remaster of this classic 50 year old film !


----------



## Craig Peer




----------



## Craig Peer




----------



## Craig Peer




----------



## dschulz

Craig Peer said:


> 2001 : A Space Odyssey 4K Blu-ray,JVC RS4500 4K projector, Stewart Studiotek 130 screen, Panamorph Paladin DCR anamorphic lens. Damn good 4K remaster of this classic 50 year old film !


These images are stunning! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## audioguy

@Craig Peer I don't know what I'm more impressed with. The quality of the images produced by the RS4500 or your camera that does such an amazing job of capturing them. I tried using a multi-thousand dollar Canon camera with my 4500 images and they don't come out that good!!

I watched the 1080P version of 2001 and was taken by the quality of what today would be CGI. Pretty impressive. That was also the first time I watched the movie since I first saw it in the theaters 50 years ago. Some of the "mystery" from the first time I saw it was lost, but an amazing film nonetheless!!


----------



## Killroy

Craig Peer said:


> 2001 : A Space Odyssey 4K Blu-ray,JVC RS4500 4K projector, Stewart Studiotek 130 screen, Panamorph Paladin DCR anamorphic lens. Damn good 4K remaster of this classic 50 year old film !


They look incredible! So I have to ask? Did you watch it on your 16:9 screen and keep the 2.20:1 AR or did you watch it on the scope screen and let it the lens crop to 2.35:1? 

I am going to commit the ultimate sin by only watching this in 2.35:1 since that is how I first saw it in theaters due to the 70mm was not being shown at that time. Years, years later I finally saw the 70mm version in its original AR and I was not happy with it. It lost some of the magic for me. Call me a scope whore but anything less than 2.35:1 seems to lose something.


----------



## thrang

(originally posted incorrectly in the CRT Screenshot Wars thread)


Projector: Sony VPL-VW5000es
Processor: Lumagen Radiance Pro, performing intensity mapping and outputting SDR2020
Source: Zidoo X9S Media Player, 4k UHD content (Blade Runner 2049 and Atomic Blonde ISO)
Capture: iPhone XS Max w/ProCam app - manual settings, TIFF format.
Cropping only, no editing

For some reason, some of these have some compression artifacts from the camera, will have to retake one day...


----------



## thrang

A few more... most of these came out better from a compression perspective...

Projector: Sony VPL-VW5000es
Processor: Lumagen Radiance Pro, performing intensity mapping and outputting SDR2020
Source: Zidoo X9S Media Player, 4k UHD content (Guardians of the Galaxy 2, Coco and Pacific Rim)
Capture: Sony a6500, manual mode, Auto HDR.
Cropping, minor editing to better match actual visual (the iPhone XS and ProCam or Halide do a better job than the a6500 re: contrast and color, though a6500 better in terms of less noise in low light captures)


----------



## thrang

A few 2x cropped shots of the system with the Paladin DCR in the path...

Shot on an iPhone XS Max (handheld), with Halide, JPG, 2x zoom from seats, no editing - wasn't worried so much about color and dynamic range, but just to convey a bit regarding detail......


----------



## thrang




----------



## Craig Peer

Killroy said:


> They look incredible! So I have to ask? Did you watch it on your 16:9 screen and keep the 2.20:1 AR or did you watch it on the scope screen and let it the lens crop to 2.35:1?
> 
> I am going to commit the ultimate sin by only watching this in 2.35:1 since that is how I first saw it in theaters due to the 70mm was not being shown at that time. Years, years later I finally saw the 70mm version in its original AR and I was not happy with it. It lost some of the magic for me. Call me a scope whore but anything less than 2.35:1 seems to lose something.


I debated that prior to spinning it up Friday night. Bill from Digital Bits hadn't got his copy yet, and he asked me to please post some screen shots on Twitter. I had just watched a scope movie with some friends and decided to watch it using the DCR len in scope. Obviously that's going to be the bigger and more impressive picture in my theater. Also, it's brighter at 47 foot lamberts. So I'm planning on screening it in scope whenever I watch it !


----------



## Killroy

Craig Peer said:


> I debated that prior to spinning it up Friday night. Bill from Digital Bits hadn't got his copy yet, and he asked me to please post some screen shots on Twitter. I had just watched a scope movie with some friends and decided to watch it using the DCR len in scope. Obviously that's going to be the bigger and more impressive picture in my theater. Also, it's brighter at 47 foot lamberts. So I'm planning on screening it in scope whenever I watch it !


Good!!! I am not the only one. But I am a bit conflicted with the color grading that is far more yellow than the Blu-ray. Not as bad as the Nolan mess but still way too yellow in many scenes.


----------



## Craig Peer

audioguy said:


> @Craig Peer I don't know what I'm more impressed with. The quality of the images produced by the RS4500 or your camera that does such an amazing job of capturing them. I tried using a multi-thousand dollar Canon camera with my 4500 images and they don't come out that good!!
> 
> I watched the 1080P version of 2001 and was taken by the quality of what today would be CGI. Pretty impressive. That was also the first time I watched the movie since I first saw it in the theaters 50 years ago. Some of the "mystery" from the first time I saw it was lost, but an amazing film nonetheless!!


I'm using a Canon G7X MKII on a good tripod, with the self timer set at 2 seconds, on auto ! It's a good camera ! No post processing - just straight from the camera. This is what I see on the screen. Actually, it looks better on the screen. When I pause 2001 to take a photo, the grain field looks more pronounced. Film grain nearly disappears when the video is moving. It looks much finer on the moving video. The 4K Blu-ray is impressive for a 50 year old movie !


----------



## Craig Peer

Killroy said:


> Good!!! I am not the only one. But I am a bit conflicted with the color grading that is far more yellow than the Blu-ray. Not as bad as the Nolan mess but still way too yellow in many scenes.


Could be your monitor. It doesn't look yellow to me at all in person on my StudioTek 130.And not on my computer looking at the screen shots. Who knows.


----------



## Killroy

Craig Peer said:


> Could be your monitor. It doesn't look yellow to me at all in person on my StudioTek 130.And not on my computer looking at the screen shots. Who knows.


Does this look yellow on your monitor? ... https://caps-a-holic.com/c.php?a=1&x=437&y=185&d1=12509&d2=12508&s1=124257&s2=124256&l=0&i=11&go=1


----------



## Craig Peer

Killroy said:


> Does this look yellow on your monitor? ... https://caps-a-holic.com/c.php?a=1&x=437&y=185&d1=12509&d2=12508&s1=124257&s2=124256&l=0&i=11&go=1


It looks pink ! Without Stanley Kubrick here to discuss this, it's impossible to say exactly how he would have re-mastered it. I'm just happy to have the best version ever available. Other scenes look white to me though where is should be white. 

What you see here was projected on a StudioTek 130 screen, photographed by my Canon G7X, downloaded to my computer, uploaded to my Facebook page, hotlinked to this page, and then viewed on your computer. Take everything regarding screenshots with a grain of salt !


----------



## thrang

Killroy said:


> Does this look yellow on your monitor? ... https://caps-a-holic.com/c.php?a=1&x=437&y=185&d1=12509&d2=12508&s1=124257&s2=124256&l=0&i=11&go=1


The walls look orange-tinged on my iPhone XS - not yellow

That looks way off...


----------



## Killroy

Craig Peer said:


> It looks pink ! Without Stanley Kubrick here to discuss this, it's impossible to say exactly how he would have re-mastered it. I'm just happy to have the best version ever available. Other scenes look white to me though where is should be white.
> 
> What you see here was projected on a StudioTek 130 screen, photographed by my Canon G7X, downloaded to my computer, uploaded to my Facebook page, hotlinked to this page, and then viewed on your computer. Take everything regarding screenshots with a grain of salt !





thrang said:


> The walls look orange-tinged on my iPhone XS - not yellow
> 
> That looks way off...


LOL!!! Actually, my wife does say it looks pink/orangy (disclaimer, I am partially red-colorblind so pink/oranges do look yellow to me). But the point is, that the Blu-ray has very neutral whites where the UHD does look off. And it's not just that one screenshot.

On my Samsung 82" it looks just like the screenshots.


----------



## Craig Peer

Killroy said:


> LOL!!! Actually, my wife does say it looks pink/orangy (disclaimer, I am partially red-colorblind so pink/oranges do look yellow to me). But the point is, that the Blu-ray has very neutral whites where the UHD does look off. And it's not just that one screenshot.
> 
> On my Samsung 82" it looks just like the screenshots.


My Dad was color blind. I'm not sure he or you should be judging color then - just say'n !  The color on the screen shots you linked to on Twitter and here don't look like what I see either.


----------



## Killroy

Craig Peer said:


> My Dad was color blind. I'm not sure he or you should be judging color then - just say'n !  The color on the screen shots you linked to on Twitter and here don't look like what I see either.


True dat but I am considered to be neutral tone perfect...meaning I can see neutral colors perfectly. It helped me become a pretty darn good Photoshop retoucher...made good money doing it for many years.


----------



## audioguy

Craig Peer said:


> I'm using a Canon G7X MKII on a good tripod, with the self timer set at 2 seconds on Auto


So how do you set it for 2 seconds on Auto? Auto typically sets, shutter speed, aperture, and ISO.


----------



## thrang

audioguy said:


> So how do you set it for 2 seconds on Auto? Auto typically sets, shutter speed, aperture, and ISO.


I interpret what he posted as a two second shutter release delay to avoic any camera shake.


----------



## Craig Peer

thrang said:


> I interpret what he posted as a two second shutter release delay to avoic any camera shake.


Correct - I should have said self timer. The camera has been stellar for outdoor adventures and screen shots !


----------



## b.andrews3911

Watched IT (2017) last night. Man, is that a beautiful looking film. The soundtrack is pretty bloody good as well.

Running a JVC X5900, on a DIY Spandex Screen, photo take with Samsung Galaxy S8


----------



## audioguy

Craig Peer said:


> Also, it's brighter at 47 foot lamberts. So I'm planning on screening it in scope whenever I watch it !


47 foot lamberts in mid laser?? I finally have ChadB coming this Sunday (this guy must never sleep) to calibrate my 4500. I would love to get that kind of output at mid-laser. I will also have him do a calibration at high laser on the chance I can figure out how to build a hush box to cover up the noise.

Once he leaves, I can then start posting some images (if I can figure out how to get the image quality that you post)


----------



## Craig Peer

audioguy said:


> 47 foot lamberts in mid laser?? I finally have ChadB coming this Sunday (this guy must never sleep) to calibrate my 4500. I would love to get that kind of output at mid-laser. I will also have him do a calibration at high laser on the chance I can figure out how to build a hush box to cover up the noise.
> 
> Once he leaves, I can then start posting some images (if I can figure out how to get the image quality that you post)


Without the lens I got 34+ foot lamberts for HDR on mid laser on scope. There are some advantages to using a StudioTek 130 and not an AT screen. Lumens would be one.


----------



## CAVX

Upgraded my BenQ W6000 DLP to a JVC X3. Still 1080p and SDR for now but it is brighter than the other projector, has a much better lens and does a wide colour gamut. 

I had to modify the mount to fit it's wider chassis in.









Sent from my CPH1701 using Tapatalk


----------



## audioguy

Craig Peer said:


> Without the lens I got 34+ foot lamberts for HDR on mid laser on scope. There are some advantages to using a StudioTek 130 and not an AT screen. Lumens would be one.


Foot Lamberts notwithstanding, the image is stunning. HDR images are more so. According to ChadB, your screen, all other things being equal (size wise) would provide +30% more output than mine .... which makes sense.


----------



## DuaneAA

Craig Peer said:


> 2001 : A Space Odyssey 4K Blu-ray,JVC RS4500 4K projector, Stewart Studiotek 130 screen, Panamorph Paladin DCR anamorphic lens. Damn good 4K remaster of this classic 50 year old film !



Did you hear they recently did a new 8k scan of 2001 and it was used today as the premiere movie on a new 8k satellite service in Japan?


When is JVC going to do an 8k projector or at least a 4k to 8k e-shift one?


----------



## Craig Peer

DuaneAA said:


> Did you hear they recently did a new 8k scan of 2001 and it was used today as the premiere movie on a new 8k satellite service in Japan?
> 
> 
> *When is JVC going to do an 8k projector or at least a 4k to 8k e-shift one?*


Now. To be released soon.


----------



## DuaneAA

Craig Peer said:


> Now. To be released soon.



Wow. I currently have a JVC 4910. My extra cash this year went to renovating one of the bathrooms in my 65 year old Mid-Century Modern. I hope to do my other bathroom next year and then start seriously thinking about upgrading my projector some time after that. So I hadn't been paying close attention to the new 4K projectors that are about to come out. When the day comes, something like the N5 or N7 is probably more in my budget than the NX9. But maybe in another year or two the 8k e-shift will have trickled down to the more affordable models. Plus, it doesn't appear the NX9 can even accept a 8k signal, but maybe in a year or two the standards for that resolution will be better established.



Thanks,
Duane


----------



## Craig Peer

4K Blu-ray screen shots from the movie " Sicario : Day of the Soldado " on the JVC RS4500 projector and 128" diagonal 2.35:1 Stewart Studiotek 130 screen, Panamorph Paladin DCR anamorphic lens. Canon G7X MII camera.


----------



## Ben L Walker

202" 2.4:1 micro perf vinyl screen


----------



## Killroy

Ben L Walker said:


> 202" 2.4:1 micro perf vinyl screen


What light cannon lights up that HUGE bad boy?!?!?!


----------



## Ben L Walker

Killroy said:


> What light cannon lights up that HUGE bad boy?!?!?!


I am using an Epson 6040ub, which looks phenomenal! The brights are plenty bright and the blacks are inky and awesome. In fact, I believe that when we calibrated it we even set the brightness at 50% and that is where I watch it. The room is 100% light controlled though, in a room with ambient light you would have to turn it up (which it can do) but would probably wash out your blacks a bit.


----------



## Killroy

Ben L Walker said:


> I am using an Epson 6040ub, which looks phenomenal! The brights are plenty bright and the blacks are inky and awesome. In fact, I believe that when we calibrated it we even set the brightness at 50% and that is where I watch it. The room is 100% light controlled though, in a room with ambient light you would have to turn it up (which it can do) but would probably wash out your blacks a bit.


I wish I could go that big. The widest I can go is 158" scope. If I go AT then I could go with 182" but then I have to build a false wall and I really don't want to do that for just 25".


----------



## Craig Peer

Killroy said:


> I wish I could go that big. The widest I can go is 158" scope. If I go AT then I could go with 182" but then I have to build a false wall and I really don't want to do that for just 25".


I don't see how you can get bright enough HDR on a screen that size, without using a VW5000 !


----------



## Killroy

Craig Peer said:


> I don't see how you can get bright enough HDR on a screen that size, without using a VW5000 !


A guy can dream for a little while, can't he?!?!


----------



## Craig Peer

Mission Impossible : Fallout - screen shots. JVC RS4500 4K projector, 128" diagonal 2.35:1 Stewart StudioTek 130 screen, Panamorph Paladin DCR lens.


----------



## Craig Peer




----------



## Craig Peer




----------



## Craig Peer

Watched Fallout again last night with friends ( they loved it ). What a great movie. The soundtrack just kicks butt too !


----------



## lizrussspike

*Sicario Day of the Soldado*

Nice set up @Craig Peer! I have a Sicario shot from my 113" 2.35:1 ST Screen with Oppo 203 and a JVC RS420.


----------



## Craig Peer

lizrussspike said:


> Nice set up @Craig Peer! I have a Sicario shot from my 113" 2.35:1 ST Screen with Oppo 203 and a JVC RS420.


I enjoyed the 2nd one and thought the 4K Blu-ray looked great !


----------



## lizrussspike

Agreed @Craig Peer, looked and sounded great. Looking forward to the third installment as well.


----------



## audioguy

@Craig Peer What is the trick to freezing the image so that is so perfectly clear to allow the great photos you take?

I just watched The Wall again, but this time in HDR and some of the images were noteworthy but have difficulty freezing them in just the right spot to take a photo.


----------



## Craig Peer

audioguy said:


> @Craig Peer What is the trick to freezing the image so that is so perfectly clear to allow the great photos you take?
> 
> I just watched The Wall again, but this time in HDR and some of the images were noteworthy but have difficulty freezing them in just the right spot to take a photo.


No trick really - some scenes when paused look good, and some don't. It's near impossible to pause a movie during a fast action panning scene and get a usable screen shot. And some scenes that look great to the eye in person just exceed the camera's ability to capture what you are seeing. I shoot my best screen shots right after I've watched the movie, so I know what looks good and what looks photograph-able !


----------



## CAVX

And I thought good screen grabs were hard to get. 

My LCR array and treated baffle wall behind the acoustic transparent screen. 

I got some LED flex for Christmas.









Sent from my CPH1701 using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig Peer

JVC RS4500 / DCR lens screen shots - Black Panther 4K Blu-ray. 128" diagonal 2.35:1 Stewart StudioTek 130 screen -


----------



## Craig Peer




----------



## Craig Peer




----------



## Craig Peer




----------



## Dirt9

Epson 5040,silverticket AT WAB 113 diagonal,philips bdp5502 disk player.Taken with original iPhone 5.BT2020 HDR NO SIGNAL STRIPPING !!


----------



## Dan Hitchman

Craig Peer said:


> Fine details and texture look more realistic too !



Craig, 



A lot of your great pics no longer show up.


----------



## Craig Peer

Dan Hitchman said:


> Craig,
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of your great pics no longer show up.


Probably the links broke. Damn internet ! 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10218556942095822&type=1&l=6d5358cbb0

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10218304393142256&type=1&l=837d75b8b2

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10217897122160736&type=1&l=73c27a4eb3

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10217517116420830&type=1&l=0a7b321e15

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10215480048255399&type=1&l=413f7522c2

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10217266185947725&type=1&l=7b8315ba1f

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10215960658270349&type=1&l=8c0c3985fe

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10214966716182418&type=1&l=5edd133612


There are a few !


----------



## Dan Hitchman

Craig Peer said:


> Probably the links broke. Damn internet !
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10218556942095822&type=1&l=6d5358cbb0
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10218304393142256&type=1&l=837d75b8b2
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10217897122160736&type=1&l=73c27a4eb3
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10217517116420830&type=1&l=0a7b321e15
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10215480048255399&type=1&l=413f7522c2
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10217266185947725&type=1&l=7b8315ba1f
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10215960658270349&type=1&l=8c0c3985fe
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10214966716182418&type=1&l=5edd133612
> 
> 
> There are a few !



That is one fine front projection system you have there, Craig! Enjoy!


----------



## Craig Peer

Dan Hitchman said:


> That is one fine front projection system you have there, Craig! Enjoy!


And the picture just got better thanks to the Dynamic HDR tone mapping Lumagen just brought out last week. I've never had so many upgrades with the same projector. It's sort of surprising. In a good way.


----------



## Illini2000

JVC RS540 / Paladin lens, 156" 2.4:1 Seymour AV Center Stage XD screen


----------



## lizrussspike

Nice looking room you have there @Illini2000!


----------



## Illini2000

Thanks, I just finished the panels around the screen this weekend and still have a few thing to do. The projector will get calibrated in two weeks which will help.


----------



## jeahrens

Illini2000 said:


> JVC RS540 / Paladin lens, 156" 2.4:1 Seymour AV Center Stage XD screen


Looks very nice! I'm running an RS520 on a 130" scope. 

This is the general IA thread: 
https://www.avsforum.com/forum/61-area-home-theater-meets/871474-ia-meet.html

A pretty good place for local events. The more the merrier! (apologies if you've been in there and that brain cell has fallen victim to bourbon)


----------



## lizrussspike

Where are you at @Illini2000, and who is calibrating? I may be getting one done in April(end of).


----------



## Illini2000

Chad B will be doing the calibration. I am in Des Moines.


----------



## lizrussspike

Nice! Heard he is good to go. Will be in your neck of the woods for volleyball this weekend.


----------



## CAVX

It has been a while since I posted, but I curious to see how you guys with older SDR displays and wanting to move to UHD HDR, and who it was working out. 

I'm still at it even after FW 60a that completely ruined the OPPOs ability to out put wide colour and added a horrid green line down one side of the image for HDR discs. Yet Dolby Vision content remained unaffected. 

So with all the bad stuff, that FW did add Dolby Vision. The problem with DV on a 1080p projector is that it wants to go to 1080/60p. This creates nasty jutter and I the solution that seemed to work on my old BenQ W6000, was to change the colour wheel speed, then recalibrate. 

A few months back, I was loaned a older JVC X3 1080p projector. 
Not as bright, but better blacks, a sharper lens, the ability to map out most of P3 colour and a mode called "inverse telecine" which makes panning of 60Hz super smooth. 
I also worked out its 10 step gamma curve which allowed me to get a really flat grey scale.









Sent from my CPH1701 using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig Peer

JVC RS4500, Panamorph DCR lens, Lumagen Radiance Pro with the latest dynamic tone mapping. Re-calibrated by Kris Deering. Shazam 4K Blu-ray screen shots -


----------



## Craig Peer

A few more -


----------



## YesAnotherTweet

That looks impressive Craig. I am hoping to have Kris calibrate mine sometime later this year.


----------



## Craig Peer

YesAnotherTweet said:


> That looks impressive Craig. I am hoping to have Kris calibrate mine sometime later this year.


Kris did a great job !


----------



## Wil Wong

Craig Peer said:


> A few more -


Great looking shots, panning a CIH system myself but tricky due to needing a drop down screen..


----------



## Craig Peer

Wil Wong said:


> Great looking shots, panning a CIH system myself but tricky due to needing a drop down screen..


Technically my theater doesn't have CIH, since I have both a scope screen ( wider ) and a 16:9 screen ( taller ) - both electric.


----------



## Ladeback

Craig Peer said:


> Technically my theater doesn't have CIH, since I have both a scope screen ( wider ) and a 16:9 screen ( taller ) - both electric.


So to watch 2.40:1 you bought an electronic screen to come down in front of your 16:9 screen? Is that so you don't have to worry about masking the side panels or top and bottom?


----------



## SirMaster

Here is my setup.

I built a custom screen for about $150. I am using Carl's Place FlexiWhite material with a wood frame wrapped in triple black velvet.

It's actually native 1.9:1 as that maximizes the picture size and lumens of every aspect ratio I may come across for my JVC NX5 (I am at my max throw and max projector zoom for my room). The only aspect ratio that is taller than 1.9:1 that I really deal with is 16:9 of course and for that the top and bottom 1.5" or so gets cropped off which is not noticeable IMO.

I then have triple black velvet masking panels that I made that go on with hooks and magnets that mask my screen to 2.40:1.


----------



## Craig Peer

Ladeback said:


> So to watch 2.40:1 you bought an electronic screen to come down in front of your 16:9 screen? Is that so you don't have to worry about masking the side panels or top and bottom?


That's one reason - no masking needed. The other reason is to have a larger 16:9 screen than I would have had with the scope screen, for movies like Avatar etc. I pretty much only watch movies, and about 40% of the discs I have are 16:9. What little HDTV we watch are things like the Winter Olympics and maybe Tour de France, so they look better on a bigger 16:9 screen too. Been using 2 screens for over a a decade. Works great !


----------



## Ladeback

Craig Peer said:


> That's one reason - no masking needed. The other reason is to have a larger 16:9 screen than I would have had with the scope screen, for movies like Avatar etc. I pretty much only watch movies, and about 40% of the discs I have are 16:9. What little HDTV we watch are things like the Winter Olympics and maybe Tour de France, so they look better on a bigger 16:9 screen too. Been using 2 screens for over a a decade. Works great !


I just noticed they are both motorized. So what are the size of the screens? I watch a lot of sports in my makeshift theater on a fixed 120" 16:9 screen. I want to go to a 163" AT 2.40:1 screen so can have a bigger 16:9 screen inside of it. Now I would need a anamorphic lens or a projector that has lens shift and motorized lens like an Epson or JVC.


----------



## Craig Peer

Ladeback said:


> I just noticed they are both motorized. So what are the size of the screens? I watch a lot of sports in my makeshift theater on a fixed 120" 16:9 screen. I want to go to a 163" AT 2.40:1 screen so can have a bigger 16:9 screen inside of it. Now I would need a anamorphic lens or a projector that has lens shift and motorized lens like an Epson or JVC.


One is a Stewart Luxus Model A ElectriScreen, StudioTek 130 G3 material – 50.2 x 118 x 128.2, diagonal, 2.35:1 aspect ratio. The other is a Stewart Luxus Model A ElectriScreen, Neve 1.1 material – 59.5 x 106 x 122 diagonal, 1.78:1 aspect ratio. I'm out of throw distance ( it's slightly less than 14' ), so I couldn't go much wider than 118" on the scope screen if I wanted to. But sitting under 10' away, it's about perfect the way it is.


----------



## Ladeback

Craig Peer said:


> One is a Stewart Luxus Model A ElectriScreen, StudioTek 130 G3 material – 50.2 x 118 x 128.2, diagonal, 2.35:1 aspect ratio. The other is a Stewart Luxus Model A ElectriScreen, Neve 1.1 material – 59.5 x 106 x 122 diagonal, 1.78:1 aspect ratio. I'm out of throw distance ( it's slightly less than 14' ), so I couldn't go much wider than 118" on the scope screen if I wanted to. But sitting under 10' away, it's about perfect the way it is.


Nice they look bigger then that. My room I am building is a little over 25' throw distance isn't as a big a problem. Now height can be since I have a beam or two to get under. Now if I build the room centered between the beams I would have about another 12" to work with and a width of 173" or wider.


----------



## Craig Peer

Ladeback said:


> Nice they look bigger then that. My room I am building is a little over 25' throw distance isn't as a big a problem. Now height can be since I have a beam or two to get under. *Now if I build the room centered between the beams I would have about another 12" to work with and a width of 173" or wider*.


The shape of my room just worked out better the way we did it. Plus, everyone ( 8 - 9 people ) has a front row seat on a 14'+ wide sectional sofa. Works well. I could easily move my seating closer still to the screen. But my wife would not be happy.


----------



## Craig Peer

" Alita : Battle Angel " 4K Blu-ray, JVC RS4500 projector, Panamorph Paladin DCR lens, Stewart StudioTek 130 screen, Lumagen Radiance Pro dynamic tone mapping. Just calibrated by Kris Deering.


----------



## Craig Peer

Few few more from Alita. Fun movie.


----------



## Craig Peer

Alita is both a fun movie and some serious 4K eye candy !


----------



## Craig Peer

Having a scope screen and adding a DCR lens for 4K is one of the best things I've done in my theater !


----------



## Craig Peer

More " Alita " screen shots from the RS4500 / Lumagen Radiance Pro / Panamorph DCR lens combo -


----------



## Dan Hitchman

Looking good, Craig! I just wish Alita had been a better movie overall. And looking at the main actress... there was absolutely no reason to do total Mo-Cap replacement except for those darn eyes. Rosa looks exactly like Alita sans bug eyes. More than likely Cameron was just testing the CG tech for his real love... Avatar.


----------



## Craig Peer

Dan Hitchman said:


> Looking good, Craig! I just wish Alita had been a better movie overall. And looking at the main actress... there was absolutely no reason to do total Mo-Cap replacement except for those darn eyes. Rosa looks exactly like Alita sans bug eyes. More than likely Cameron was just testing the CG tech for his real love... Avatar.


We really liked it. All my guests too. I tend to have a sci fi loving crowd over here though. And a sci fi loving wife. Ready Player One and Cloud Atlas are two of her favorite movies !


----------



## Dan Hitchman

Craig Peer said:


> We really liked it. All my guests too. I tend to have a sci fi loving crowd over here though. And a sci fi loving wife. Ready Player One and Cloud Atlas are two of her favorite movies !



I'm more of a 2001 kind of guy nowadays as I've grown older. I couldn't get into Cloud Atlas or RP1. Used to be a big Star Wars fan back in the day as a kid, but have slowly soured on the whole thing. The reboot of Battlestar Galactica was fairly interesting until it sort of petered off at the end and got a little metaphysically weird. Had fun with Firefly until Fox killed it off. Blade Runner and Blade Runner 2049 are definitely flawed masterpieces.


----------



## Killroy

Been dialing in the MadVR tone mapping for UHD with the ISCO IIIL + RS3000 combo. Very happy so far....


----------



## RapalloAV

Killroy said:


> Been dialing in the MadVR tone mapping for UHD with the ISCO IIIL + RS3000 combo. Very happy so far....


I have the same setup, but you seem to have a bump in the bottom of the image, the whole centre lower edge is raised up.


----------



## Killroy

RapalloAV said:


> I have the same setup, but you seem to have a bump in the bottom of the image, the whole centre lower edge is raised up.


Holy crap! Can’t believe you noticed. My top is perfectly straight but my lower right is a hair off. Any ideas how to fix it?


----------



## RapalloAV

Killroy said:


> Holy crap! Can’t believe you noticed. My top is perfectly straight but my lower right is a hair off. Any ideas how to fix it?


 Yes it was so obvious to me, I could never live with that, Im too fussy with my image being an X cinema projectionist of some 35+ years. You have to use a test patern to setup an A lens, impossible if you dont!


----------



## Killroy

RapalloAV said:


> Yes it was so obvious to me, I could never live with that, Im too fussy with my image being an X cinema projectionist of some 35+ years. You have to use a test patern to setup an A lens, impossible if you dont!


I have one (Setup pattern) and no matter which way I went I would always have one bad area. The worst is the lower corner that seems to drop so it may be a screen issue. Would zoning down a bit to better see the effects on the lines help?


----------



## RapalloAV

Killroy said:


> I have one (Setup pattern) and no matter which way I went I would always have one bad area. The worst is the lower corner that seems to drop so it may be a screen issue. Would zoning down a bit to better see the effects on the lines help?


 Show me the test pattern on the screen zoomed down a little plus the projector and A lens mount.


----------



## Killroy

RapalloAV said:


> Show me the test pattern on the screen zoomed down a little plus the projector and A lens mount.


I’ll get a picture tomorrow morning. Thanks.


----------



## Craig Peer

Blade Runner 2049 UHD Screen Shots - JVC RS4500 4K projector, Stewart StudioTek 130 128" diagonal 2.35:1 screen, Lumagen Radiance Pro dynamic tone mapping, Panamorph DCR anamorphic lens. Shot with a Canon G7X MK II camera.


----------



## Craig Peer

More Blade Runner 2049 shots -


----------



## Craig Peer

Watching Blade Runner 2049 on my RS4500 is a real treat. Great film, great looking picture.


----------



## mkohman

Hey Guys, great thread and great to see your pics 

I am new to Anamorphic Lens, just got mine last week and very please with it  Here are a few of mine!

JVC x9900 + Panamorph Phoenix Lens


----------



## Craig Peer

mkohman said:


> Hey Guys, great thread and great to see your pics
> 
> I am new to Anamorphic Lens, just got mine last week and very please with it  Here are a few of mine!
> 
> JVC x9900 + Panamorph Phoenix Lens


Nice ! Now I can't wait for those Bond films to come out on 4K in a week or so !


----------



## Craig Peer

More Blade Runner 2049 screen shots. JVC RS4500 / Stewart StudioTek 130 / Panamorph DCR lens, Lumagen Radiance Pro.


----------



## Craig Peer

A few more Blade Runner 2049 screen shots. JVC RS4500 / Stewart StudioTek 130 / Panamorph DCR lens, Lumagen Radiance Pro. This movie looks so good on 4K Blu-ray !


----------



## Craig Peer

I've been loving my current RS4500 / Panamorph DCR lens / Lumagen / Stewart StudioTek 130 setup lately. Winter is going to be movie watching time while it's raining.


----------



## Vitus4K

Craig Peer said:


> I've been loving my current RS4500 / Panamorph DCR lens / Lumagen / Stewart StudioTek 130 setup lately. Winter is going to be movie watching time while it's raining.


Craig, I understand you're in love with your setup, may I ask what FL you get on screen in HDR?

SDR, where do you peak?

What's your black level with your StudioTek 130?


----------



## Craig Peer

Vitus4K said:


> Craig, I understand you're in love with your setup, may I ask what FL you get on screen in HDR?
> 
> SDR, where do you peak?
> 
> What's your black level with your StudioTek 130?


Things have changed dramatically since Kris Deering re-calibrated my RS4500 with the Lumagen and DCR lens. For SDR I prefer 20 foot lamberts - always have, always will. For HDR I did have as much as 45+ foot lamberts, but you don't need that with dynamic tone mapping. Kris dialed that way back and improved the black levels at the same time. Can't really tell you the nits - but it's plenty bright enough. And the black levels and shadow detail are excellent since Kris's calibration. 

The StudioTek 130 won't have any effect on black levels if you have a dark room - it's your room ( make it dark and kill the reflections ) and your projector's contrast level.


----------



## Vitus4K

Craig Peer said:


> For SDR I prefer 20 foot lamberts - always have, always will. For HDR I did have as much as 45+ foot lamberts, but you don't need that with dynamic tone mapping. Kris dialed that way back and improved the black levels at the same time. Can't really tell you the nits - but it's plenty bright.


Alright, thanks for sharing!

My calculated brightness is 47FL right now, that's without lens, I'm at a very long throw, so decreasing lamp power and aperture as per your recommendation should yield me quite nice image then.

Will probably be lower after calibration and a couple of hours on the lamp (NX5), but your screenshots sure are a nice indication of what to expect.

Those last snaps are with your reduced FL calibration, correct?


----------



## Craig Peer

Vitus4K said:


> Alright, thanks for sharing!
> 
> My calculated brightness is 47FL right now, that's without lens, I'm at a very long throw, so decreasing lamp power and aperture as per your recommendation should yield me quite nice image then.
> 
> Will probably be lower after calibration and a couple of hours on the lamp (NX5), but your screenshots sure are a nice indication of what to expect.
> 
> *Those last snaps are with your reduced FL calibration, correct?*


Yes - Blade Runner 2049 and Alita : Battle Angel are after Kris's calibration.


----------



## Craig Peer

Mortal Engines 4K Blu-ray, which was supposedly shot at 8K. Looks ( and sounds ) fabulous, and my guests and I rather enjoyed the film. Steampunk post apocalypse ! 
JVC RS4500, DCR lens, Lumagen Radiance Pro, Stewart ST130 G3 screen -


----------



## Craig Peer

Oblivion - Blu-ray Screen Shots - upscaled with the Lumagen Radiance Pro video processor to 4096 x 2160 resolution, JVC RS4500 4K laser projector, Panamorph Paladin DCR anamorphic lens, Stewart Studiotek 130 G3 screen. Looks better than the unfortunately botched 4K Blu-ray.


----------



## Craig Peer

More Oblivion - Blu-ray Screen Shots - upscaled with the Lumagen Radiance Pro video processor to 4096 x 2160 resolution, JVC RS4500 4K laser projector, Panamorph Paladin DCR anamorphic lens, Stewart Studiotek 130 G3 screen.


----------



## KermitThor

Illini2000 said:


> JVC RS540 / Paladin lens, 156" 2.4:1 Seymour AV Center Stage XD screen


what material did you use to black out around your XD screen (the large panels of black on top, bottom, L, R)?


----------

